# New spot for Sunday nights.



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

There is a new spot to kick it on Sunday nights in La Puente. *Epics Car Club* will be at the Hacienda Mart on Hacienda and Francisquito Ave every Sunday night around 6:30 pm. All are welcome to just kick it and have fun. 

This is not a car show, just a kick back spot for everyone. We do ask that everyone respects and keeps all the non-sense at home. The local law enforcement knows we are there and says as long as we keep the peace and stay away from the local businesses, we are okay.

It was firme yesterday with the many different clubs that showed up. It is growing every week. Big ups to: *Altered Ones, Elusive, Techniques, Viejitos, Our Way, Nokturnal* and anyone else we didn't mention.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

4 more days...!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

COMING FROM L.A HOW YOU GET THERE :uh:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

i think you can take the 60 freeway and get off on hacienda go north till you hit fransiquito..i think that is the way!

paul


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

WILL CHECK IT OUT THIS SUNDAY


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

The directions from the 60 fyw are correct. We'll be in the large parking lot behind the Burger King. 

Coming from the 10 Fwy, you can exit on Vincent and go south. Vincent will become Hacienda. Kepp going till you pass Francisquito. It's on the right side just pass Taco Bell; Weinerschnitzel...!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Alex?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Getting ready to head out, Juan called yesterday what did he need??


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

If you still need to talk, call me!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm not sure y he called. He is on vacation starting today.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sunday Nights sound cool........
The 50's tranny is slipping, but I will try to get it there....
The 68' is in the shop, I should have it this weekend, but that would be ready for a while. Paint and interior is shot......


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hope to see you there...!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

At least the Harley is doing good.....

Alway have a backup plan!!!!

How's the caddy?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Should be out this week.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

placed on our website!

old memories la car club


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Paul,

The end of the post on your website got us mixed up with another spot. The following should be deleted.

*The new Cruise Night and Merchants & Farmers Market Night is held on the First Friday of the month from 4:00 - 9:00 p.m. Located on Nuevo Ave., one block west of Sierra Ave., between Arrow Blvd. and Orange Way. *

Thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sounds good,but i dont know broadway has been poppin like crazy the last 2 weeks,i was on broadway for almost 4 hours str8,plenty of clean lolos gass hoppin,,suv's,burn outs and hoe hoes showin their skin. 


it was cool


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thats cool. Everyone is welcome but I know there are other spots...!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

corrected!

thanks


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 4 2005, 02:45 PM~3541532
> *Thats cool. Everyone is welcome but I know there are other spots...!!!
> *


pm me th directions from the 605 north and ill go


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Cool spot homie's, i got there around 7:30 and left at 10:30 it's a big ass parking lot.There was ridaz up there, suv's,and other car's.cop's came threw while people where swangin there car's and didnt even trip.I notice a couple of guy's from a car club directing traffic in the parking lot and keep thing's organize, it all turn out good.


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry Goodtimer, didn't see the post till today. Take the 605 North to the 60 East. Exit on Hacienda and go north till you get to Francisquito. We are in the parking lot behind Burger King. Same time next Sunday...!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I'LL PROBABLY ROLL UP THERE THIS COMING WEEKEND


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hope to see you there...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 8 2005, 08:35 AM~3560334
> *Hope to see you there...!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

HAD FUN GOOD SPOT TO KICK IT OR HOP YOUR SHIT COPS DIDN'T EVEN TRIP FOOLS WERE THREE WEELING IN THE PARKING LOT HOPPING THERE RIDES IT WAS A GOOD TIME DUKE'S WILL FOR SURE BE OUT THERE AGAIN


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Rob, it was good to see everyone out there having a good time...!!! It only gets better. :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation+Aug 8 2005, 07:12 AM~3559993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey rod let me know if you wanna roll


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Aug 8 2005, 05:39 PM~3563345
> *dont trip ill be there this sunday  :cheesy:
> hey rod let me know if you wanna roll  *


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 8 2005, 11:33 PM~3565388
> *
> *


DROP OF AT MY PAD WE ROLL FROM DER


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Aug 9 2005, 05:37 AM~3569149
> *DROP OF AT MY PAD WE ROLL FROM DER
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Sunday was off the hook...!!! Looking forward to this Sunday. Should be better.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics Car Club would like to ask all people who come this Sunday to please stay away from the store fronts. We had a few people drive to the front of the stores, 3 wheeling and hopping and burning rubber. 

Keep it all on the side we kick it at. If the store owners start to complain, we will be asked to leave. There is plenty of room to cruise, hop and 3 wheel away from the stores. Please watch your speed for the safety of eveyone, especially the *KIDS*.....!!!!!Please help us keep this spot so everyone can have a good time...!!!

We also ask you to keep the traffic moving. If we clog up the middle aisle and other vehicles can't get through, the Sherriff's Dept. will shut us down. They have been cool with us so far and we don't want to mess up a good thing.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Alex, You should bring the 50 Olds. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm hoppin 3 wheelin and the cops only watch!!!
might have to check it out,whats a good time to get their ?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

6:30 for the best spots!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We are getting alot of good feedback from this spot! It will be off the hook this Sunday!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I am going to drain and refill the tranny to see if it stops slipping....

That might be a good test drive......

Is AAA near there :biggrin:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

http://homepage.mac.com/saintrosedigital/PhotoAlbum71.html
CHECK OUT THIS LINK TO SEE SOME PICS, VERY GOOD SPOT !!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Eddie...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

hmm.....i wonder how long this spot will last....think i'll try and make it next week.... whats up with the hoppers?? any show up??just wondering what car to take..


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

REALLY GOOD SPOT!....COULD NOT BELIEVE THE COPS/CHP DID NOT TRIP AT ALL...

PLENTY OF HOPPERS, TAKIN THE SP CUTTY IN TWO WEEKS,(TOOK THE LAC TODAY) 

REALLY GOOD TURN OUT, LOTS OF NICE STREET RIDES....(NOT ONE TRAILER QUEEN)


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good turn out. nice to see some of the guys from lil and other clubs!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: heard it was good last night. probably gonna check it out next weekend


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

All i have to say is that this spot is no fucking joke........Got to give it up to EPIC C.C for the spot...... This is the place to be on sundays fools hopping everybody just chillin having a goodtime, cops dont even trip.........and of course GOODTIMER was there causing problems........Cant take that vato no were........Somebody tell him they cancelled the next one so he doesnt show up............ :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah the spot is cool.. hopping going on while chp would just pass by.. all they wanted is the traffic to keep on going thru.. very very good spot.. big ups to epics for getting that spot


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

BEST TURN OUT YET... BLACK TOWNCAR HOPPING, CHP BEHIND HIM DIDINT EVEN TRIP.. I'LL POST SOME PICS LATER ON TONIGHT....

EPICS C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

THE SPOT WAS HAPPENING, HOPPING - GAS HOPPING - THREE WHEELING - SCRAPING ALOT OF ACTION AND THE CHP NOT EVEN TRIPPING.
PROPS TO THE *EPICS* AND *CUSTOM FITTED*.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

this spot is off the hook had a blast last 
night

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197402.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Aug 15 2005, 09:55 AM~3625805
> *All i have to say is that this spot is no fucking joke........Got to give it up to EPIC C.C for the spot...... This is the place to be on sundays  fools hopping everybody just chillin having a goodtime, cops dont even trip.........and of course GOODTIMER was there causing problems........Cant take that vato no were........Somebody tell him they cancelled the next one so he doesnt show up............ :biggrin:
> *


hell ya gots to give it up that spot was crackin im there next week pinche pete lmao see you there homie :biggrin: aint no fun if the timer doesnt come  
big ups to epics for allowing my violant ass to be there :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Firme.........I will be at Dodger stadium in the morning then cruize Elysian a little then to this spot..........See you there.........Arato


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Aug 15 2005, 10:13 PM~3630556
> *Firme.........I will be at Dodger stadium in the morning then cruize Elysian a little then to this spot..........See you there.........Arato
> *


sounds right ill be at elysian you know this fool be rolling next time say was up my nicca


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i'll be up their again after elysian as well,

thats a dope cruize spot, gotta take advanyage of it.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

HOP PICS &....


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

AIR BAGS..... :0


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

THERES WAS EVEN A $100 DOLLAR BET ON A HOP.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

man that day was rollin


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 16 2005, 09:31 AM~3634787
> *
> *


ARE WE ROLLING DER OR WHAT THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Aug 15 2005, 10:13 PM~3631981
> *sounds right ill be at elysian you know this fool be rolling next time say was up my nicca
> *


aight.............see you out there....... :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Another great turn out. Thanks to all the clubs that showed up! See you this coming Sunday!


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 get any pics of the firework show?
in the parkin lot afte rone of the cars hopped?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

This week should be the best so far!!! Alot of challenges have been made. Goodtimer, they are calling for you! The show was great and we hope it will continue! As long as we keep it civilized, the police won't trip! 

We would also like to ask all the clubs to make sure you pick up your trash! We do a final sweep at the end but it would help us greatly if everyone would pitch in. We can provide bags!

Thanks


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

This has to stay on the front page...... :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Lets try to keep it on the front page! This week, we will try to Cone Off the hopping area so it doesn't get so congested. We have to keep the trafficc flowing or we will get shut down. Lets not ruin a good thing! Help from any clubs would be appreciated!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 17 2005, 08:06 AM~3641318
> *This week should be the best so far!!! Alot of challenges have been made. Goodtimer, they are calling for you! The show was great and we hope it will continue! As long as we keep it civilized, the police won't trip!
> 
> We would also like to ask all the clubs to make sure you pick up your trash! We do a final sweep at the end but it would help us greatly if everyone would pitch in. We can provide bags!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Raidernation....................what car from GoodTimes r they wanting to hop against? the one with 6 batteries or the one with 8?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

thats mine in the avatar....6 batts 3 on each side. Show quality, been in 3 magazines a couple of videos, daily driver. GoodTimer has a clean ass cutty with 8 batts. We're always ready for some fun, let us know whats up.....................By the way, lets see if they can build a show quality car that bangs with only 6 batts. Last car they pulled up had 8 or 10 batts. Can't they get it up with less?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

I just heard goodtimes. I don't even know who was calling em out. You know how everyone talks. I believe it was the Cutty that hopped first from Goodtimes.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Aug 18 2005, 09:33 PM~3654840
> *thats mine in the avatar....6 batts 3 on each side. Show quality, been in 3 magazines a couple of videos, daily driver. GoodTimer has a clean ass cutty with 8 batts. We're always ready for some fun, let us know whats up.....................By the way, lets see if they can build a show quality car that bangs with only 6 batts. Last car they pulled up had 8 or 10 batts. Can't they get it up with less?
> *


 There gonna bring one of those cars from last week with all that black chrome undercarriage...... :0 :roflmao: Maybe i will build a hopper and let some one else hit my SWITCH because i cant learn...... :twak:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Aug 19 2005, 03:44 PM~3656507
> *There gonna bring one of those cars from last week with all that black chrome undercarriage...... :0  :roflmao:  Maybe i will build a hopper and let some one else hit my SWITCH because i cant learn...... :twak:
> *


lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 18 2005, 12:53 PM~3649592
> *Lets try to keep it on the front page! This week, we will try to Cone Off the hopping area so it doesn't get so congested. We have to keep the trafficc flowing or we will get shut down. Lets not ruin a good thing! Help from any clubs would be appreciated!!!
> *


wouldn't be a bad idea to cone off a hoppin pit, 

shit even barrow a few cones from the construction sight thats on hacienda,6 or 8 should be enuff,may have to buy some caution tape from home depot though.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Aug 19 2005, 04:33 AM~3654840
> *thats mine in the avatar....6 batts 3 on each side. Show quality, been in 3 magazines a couple of videos, daily driver. GoodTimer has a clean ass cutty with 8 batts. We're always ready for some fun, let us know whats up.....................By the way, lets see if they can build a show quality car that bangs with only 6 batts. Last car they pulled up had 8 or 10 batts. Can't they get it up with less?
> *


 thats a clean car homie i see it on broadway and other spots.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks homie.yeah I've had it now for about 5 years. I do all my own work......paint, hydros, sounds, etc....Used to hit Crenshaw every Sunday, but it just aint the same no more........holla at me when u see me out there.........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Aug 19 2005, 08:44 AM~3656507
> *There gonna bring one of those cars from last week with all that black chrome undercarriage...... :0  :roflmao:  Maybe i will build a hopper and let some one else hit my SWITCH because i cant learn...... :twak:
> *


lol :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 19 2005, 06:00 AM~3656017
> *I just heard goodtimes. I don't even know who was calling em out. You know how everyone talks. I believe it was the Cutty that hopped first from Goodtimes.
> *


That would be mine...........they aint gettin another one, they had their chance. I'll swing it again the day they build something clean, WITH LESS BATTERIES. Every one who was there already knows who won that day.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

I had you confused with Goodtimer then. We all know who won! Glad someone put em down!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

those one cats in that burgundy monte carlo just couldn't take a simple fair lose.

they keep swing till the solenoids blew up.

thats gangsta.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hell yeah. Then they wanna claim someone is cheating!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 19 2005, 06:58 PM~3657552
> *Hell yeah. Then they wanna claim someone is cheating!
> *


yeah the funny thing was the fools with the burgundy monte had like 3 fools pushin on the trunk,and still lost.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah. They were slamming the ass down! Lets see what we get this weekend!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 19 2005, 11:49 AM~3657509
> *I had you confused with Goodtimer then. We all know who won! Glad someone put em down!
> *


Yeah, they talked a good game..what really sucks is homie that bet a c note on my car didn't get paid, they wanted to bet, but didn't pay when they lost!.....Then they wanna say there was cheating. How, I opened my trunk! I have nothing to hide. Then the owner can't hit the switch on his car.........it goes on and on..................wtf...


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Your right. They should hit their own switches!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thats what i'm talkin about ,pinche sore losers can't take a lost.

but i did like the fire work show at the end.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 19 2005, 12:49 PM~3657509
> *I had you confused with Goodtimer then. We all know who won! Glad someone put em down!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

GOODTIMES_MUFASA
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FUCK YEA THAT RANFLA GETS UP!!! I REMEMBER LAST YEAR AT THE STREET LOW SHOW IN LBC AFTER THE SHOW :0 AND ONLY 6 BATTERIES !!!DDDDAAAAAMMMMMM!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 19 2005, 07:20 PM~3659486
> *GOODTIMES_MUFASA
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FUCK YEA THAT RANFLA GETS UP!!! I REMEMBER LAST YEAR AT THE STREET LOW SHOW IN LBC AFTER THE SHOW :0 AND ONLY 6 BATTERIES !!!DDDDAAAAAMMMMMM!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: QUITE ASS FUCK ALSO


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 19 2005, 06:20 PM~3659486
> *GOODTIMES_MUFASA
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FUCK YEA THAT RANFLA GETS UP!!! I REMEMBER LAST YEAR AT THE STREET LOW SHOW IN LBC AFTER THE SHOW :0 AND ONLY 6 BATTERIES !!!DDDDAAAAAMMMMMM!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Aug 19 2005, 07:24 PM~3659506
> *:thumbsup: QUITE ASS FUCK ALSO
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: YEA THAT THE CAR RIGHT THERRREEE!!! :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 19 2005, 06:20 PM~3659486
> *GOODTIMES_MUFASA
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FUCK YEA THAT RANFLA GETS UP!!! I REMEMBER LAST YEAR AT THE STREET LOW SHOW IN LBC AFTER THE SHOW :0 AND ONLY 6 BATTERIES !!!DDDDAAAAAMMMMMM!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I remember that day.......my shit wasn't really working right, still got up, but I had a bad battery cable...................thanks for the props homie...........


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

clean ride homie,keep it swingin!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonight's the Night!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=251685]

[attachmentid=251687]

The Only Pics That Came Out......

Too Damm Dark.....


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

THE LAST PIC. IS A CUTLESS ON BAGS :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

NOT BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm i seen that cutlass on bags swing higher than soem fools on fluid,i give him props,finally someone can do soem good inches on bags.

not like all those other rides on bags doin 10 or less.

over all a great turn out. hopefully this sunday is even better.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

it looked like a good nite


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

YUP WE GOT THERE A LIL LATE BUT IT WAS STILL FUKN PACK ..MEET UP WITH ROD AND HIS LADY AND PAPERCHASER AND CRENSHAW AND HIS LADY ...DAMMM GOODTIMER , I JUS MISSED U,ROD TOLD ME U WERE THERE BUT I GUESS U HAD A MCDONALDS MEETING AND LEFT .....I ALSO SEEN A FEW PEOPLE CLUB MEMEBERS PICKING UP TE TRASH AND CLEANING UP , WHICH WAS COOL TO KEEP IT CLEAN SO THEY CAN ALWAYS HAVE A SPOT TO KIC IT , NOT LIKE FULLERTON WHICH WAS LEFT ALL FUKED UP ......


YEAH CHRIS CAR ...''MUFASA''' GET UP AND IS A CLEAN ASS RIDE ..AND THAT CAR HAS SOME ''SERIOUS BEAT ''''SOUND BETTER THAN ALOT OF CARS WITH 4 15...


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

more pics  


http://homepage.mac.com/saintrosedigital/PhotoAlbum79.html


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a great turn out ,see ya up their on sunday.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 23 2005, 12:39 PM~3676281
> *YUP WE GOT THERE A LIL LATE BUT IT WAS STILL FUKN PACK ..MEET UP WITH ROD AND HIS LADY AND PAPERCHASER AND CRENSHAW AND HIS LADY ...DAMMM GOODTIMER , I JUS MISSED U,ROD TOLD ME U WERE THERE BUT I GUESS U HAD A MCDONALDS MEETING AND LEFT .....I ALSO SEEN A FEW PEOPLE CLUB MEMEBERS  PICKING UP TE TRASH AND CLEANING UP , WHICH WAS COOL TO KEEP IT CLEAN SO THEY CAN ALWAYS HAVE A SPOT TO KIC IT , NOT LIKE FULLERTON WHICH WAS LEFT ALL FUKED UP ......
> YEAH CHRIS CAR ...''MUFASA''' GET UP AND IS A CLEAN ASS RIDE ..AND THAT CAR HAS SOME ''SERIOUS BEAT ''''SOUND BETTER THAN ALOT OF CARS WITH 4 15...
> 
> *


DAMN FOOL SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME :angry:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

any pics of the 64 hittin bumper


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Aug 24 2005, 06:44 AM~3681704
> *DAMN FOOL SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME  :angry:
> *



we were calling you but u must have been on the phone....or in the driv thru-- :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

why does everyone say the blue cutlass is on bags ,when you can only see it has cylinders in the front and back,,,bags dont use cylinders right :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Aug 24 2005, 02:13 PM~3683854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not that one cabron there was a cutlass there with bags fool that shit was locked up in the rear holding three on bags and hoping that shit high ass fuck on bags


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

I WILL BE THERE WITH MY CLUB SHIRT THANK'S TO ALL CLUBS THAT WENT TO ARE PICNIC FUCKED UP THE COPS CLOSED DOWN THE PARK BUT NEXT YEAR WE ARE GETTING I PERMIT SEE YOU SUNDAY LATER FROM BIG ROB MILLENIUM CC 4 LIFE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Aug 24 2005, 05:25 PM~3685736
> *probably the mc donalds drive thru :biggrin:
> not that one cabron there was a cutlass there with bags fool that shit was locked up in the rear holding three on bags and hoping that shit high ass fuck on bags
> *


orale ,but im just going by the quotes from that blue cutlass,,,thats firme,santana


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We would like to thank all of the clubs that helped us and supported us this weekend! Big ups to:

New Creations, Classified, Goodtimes, Wild Fantacies, Reality, Altered ones, Ohana, Lifestyle, LA Cartel, Dukes, Techniques, Viejitos, Gangs 2 Grace, Santana, King Of Kings, Majestics, Stylistics, Delegations, Millenium, Nite Life, Nokturnal, and all the other clubs and Solo Riders I didn't write down (hard to remember everyone, so many heads). We appreciate you coming out!

It was a good turn out again this past Sunday! Only thing is we want to make sure the hop is for fun only! We don't want to have personal problems out there. We would like to keep this spot going as long as possible, and so far it has been cool! 

The Sherriff has informed us if it starts to get out of hand, they will send a team out to shut us down! We have responded and assured them we will keep everything peaceful and the traffic moving!

So if you are cruising through, please make sure you keep moving. I know we like to stop and talk to the people in the crowd but there is plenty of time for that when you park! We need all the help we can get, especially from the other clubs!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

ttt..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 23 2005, 11:39 AM~3676281
> *YUP WE GOT THERE A LIL LATE BUT IT WAS STILL FUKN PACK ..MEET UP WITH ROD AND HIS LADY AND PAPERCHASER AND CRENSHAW AND HIS LADY ...DAMMM GOODTIMER , I JUS MISSED U,ROD TOLD ME U WERE THERE BUT I GUESS U HAD A MCDONALDS MEETING AND LEFT .....I ALSO SEEN A FEW PEOPLE CLUB MEMEBERS  PICKING UP TE TRASH AND CLEANING UP , WHICH WAS COOL TO KEEP IT CLEAN SO THEY CAN ALWAYS HAVE A SPOT TO KIC IT , NOT LIKE FULLERTON WHICH WAS LEFT ALL FUKED UP ......
> YEAH CHRIS CAR ...''MUFASA''' GET UP AND IS A CLEAN ASS RIDE ..AND THAT CAR HAS SOME ''SERIOUS BEAT ''''SOUND BETTER THAN ALOT OF CARS WITH 4 15...
> 
> *


Thanks homie......good to see people out there that appreciate all the time and work I put into my bucket. I really appreciate the compliments..........


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 25 2005, 08:55 AM~3688955
> *We would like to thank all of the clubs that helped us and supported us this weekend! Big ups to:
> 
> New Creations, Classified,  Goodtimes, Wild Fantacies, Reality, Altered ones, Ohana, Lifestyle, LA Cartel, Dukes, Techniques, Viejitos, Gangs 2 Grace, Santana, King Of Kings, Majestics, Stylistics, Delegations, Nite Life, Nokturnal, and all the other clubs and Solo Riders I didn't write down (hard to remember everyone, so many heads). We appreciate you coming out!
> ...


true that 
:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

who all goin this sunday night ?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

gotta spend one weekend with wifey and one with the fellas since this weekend is wifey's so next weekend for shizzle ill be out there this past weekend was the shit though.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

It will be very busy out this weekend. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 26 2005, 10:54 AM~3696514
> *who all goin this sunday night ?
> *


I`LL BE THERE


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

after the picnic in pasadena will be over there....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:cheesy: 
anyone takin any hoppers?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 27 2005, 06:42 AM~3702543
> *I`LL BE THERE
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

i know this guy is going to pasadena and then to la puente...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 26 2005, 09:54 AM~3696514
> *who all goin this sunday night ?
> *



ill be there ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

I MIGHT BE IF NOT ILL BE IN MY BURBAN  MY LOLO IS A BROKEN :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Aug 27 2005, 12:24 PM~3703482
> *I MIGHT BE IF NOT ILL BE IN MY BURBAN   MY LOLO IS A BROKEN  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

gotta go clean the ride....damn its hot out there..... uffin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

another great turn out like always,alot of clean rides like always and soem serious hoppin, 
anyone take pics from last night?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We are sorry to announce that the Hacienda Mart will not be going on for the next couple of weeks. The Sherriff came through last night due to complaints from tenants and the surrounding community *about the idiots that decide they want to do the speed thing and burn out their tires.* We welcomed everyone and these racers came in and F***** it up for everyone! The Sherriff has advised us that they will send a team out and shut down the event. 

We will try to go back in a few weeks and start it over. To all the clubs, if you can help and spit at these fools that want to show their racing balls instead of just Lowriding, It would help us keep this spot for future dates. Yes, He did single out the speed cars. He actually said he knows it is not the Lowriders, but they cannot ignore the complaints. 

All who would like to get back to Hacienda Mart, give us a hand in getting the message through to the dumb asses that put the spot in jeopardy!!! We will keep you informed as to when it may be okay to get back!!!!


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

:angry:  HOPEFULLY U GUYS CAN BRING IT BACK, I WAS JUST TALKING ABOUT THIS IN "POST UR RIDES" DAMMM!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We are definitely going to do our best to bring it back. Like I said, they werent tripping on the lowriders. They were even cool with the hopping. Everyone has seen the Sherriff roll through without messing with no one. 

We have to keep the speeders away though. It's dangerous, especially for the kids there. Everyone has seen all the kids. People love to make it a family event. Lets see how many of us can get word out there to keep the Speeding and Burning Rubber away. That just f***** it up for all who want to enjoy the spot!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 29 2005, 01:36 PM~3713448
> *We are definitely going to do our best to bring it back. Like I said, they werent tripping on the lowriders. They were even cool with the hopping. Everyone has seen the Sherriff roll through without messing with no one.
> 
> We have to keep the speeders away though. It's dangerous, especially for the kids there. Everyone has seen all the kids. People love to make it a family event. Lets see how many of us can get word out there to keep the Speeding and Burning Rubber away. That just f***** it up for all who want to enjoy the spot!
> *


SO THERE IS NO MORE


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

At least not for a few weeks. We have to stay away for a while. We will keep you posted as to when we can make a come back!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 29 2005, 07:36 PM~3713448
> *We are definitely going to do our best to bring it back. Like I said, they werent tripping on the lowriders. They were even cool with the hopping. Everyone has seen the Sherriff roll through without messing with no one.
> 
> We have to keep the speeders away though. It's dangerous, especially for the kids there. Everyone has seen all the kids. People love to make it a family event. Lets see how many of us can get word out there to keep the Speeding and Burning Rubber away. That just f***** it up for all who want to enjoy the spot!
> *


next time we all should bring atleast 2 11cent bricks from home depot,and when these pinche ricers get outta hand we could straighten em out with a brick through their windsheild.
and if that doesn't work baseball bat their fuckin heads.

i get very pissed off when a good fun,clean spot gets ruined by those stupid ass ricers that like to speed through parkin lots and have no respect for the venue or pedestrians walkin along.

sorry to hear the sad news, but i do look forward to cruizin again in a few weeks.

hopefully no one shows up this sunday and everything cools off.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 29 2005, 01:48 PM~3713540
> *next time we all should bring atleast 2 11cent bricks from home depot,and when these pinche ricers get outta hand we could straighten em out with a brick through their windsheild.
> and if that doesn't work baseball bat their fuckin heads.
> 
> ...


NO WE SHOULD SHOW UP AND IF A RICER COMES WE TELL THEM TO LEAVE SIMPLE ASS THAT


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will be there in case anyone shows up. I am trying to let everyone know ahead of time so we don't get shut down permanently. I am sure if we cool it off for a few weeks, we'll be back in business!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We don't want to just show up because the Sherriff has already warned us. Best thing is to cool it off for a few weeks. I am sure we'll be back. Trust us to get it going again and then just give us a hand with the idiots that try to f*** it up!!! We'll be fine!!!!


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

YUP


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Homies!!!!!


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

lowriders only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 29 2005, 01:55 PM~3713587
> *We don't want to just show up because the Sherriff has already warned us. Best thing is to cool it off for a few weeks. I am sure we'll be back. Trust us to get it going again and then just give us a hand with the idiots that try to f*** it up!!! We'll be fine!!!!
> *


OK LET US KNOW AND WE WILL BE THERE TO SLAP SOME FOOLS :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

the racer's always fuck the spots up


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THATS F--- UP IT WAS GOING TO BE MY FIRST TIME HIT ME UP WEN IT COMES UP AGAIN SO I CAN GO ITS LONG DRIVE BUT ITS COOL OUT THERE THATS WAT MY FRIENDS TOLD ME F--K SEE YOU THANKS AGAIN MY MELLINIUM CC HOPES TO GO ONE DAY LATER FROM BIG ROB MILLENIUM CC 4 LIFE :angry:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Homie! We will let everyone know as soon as we are back!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 29 2005, 07:53 PM~3713569
> *NO WE SHOULD SHOW UP AND IF A RICER COMES WE TELL THEM TO LEAVE SIMPLE ASS THAT
> *


true
i just hate when a cool spot gets burnt by people that have no respect for the spot.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

thas fucked up now wut we suppose to do for labor day weekend :tears: :tears: i along with the rest of the club and other riderz out there were looking forward to this weekend. stupid ass ricers.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

but on the real though good lookin for puttin the whole thing togather at least it isnt our fault they shut it down. good luck with tryin to get it restarted though hopefully itll launch off again. you know if every one has mondays off the cops know thats double the work for them to do.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

man thats fucked up, the hop was pretty good yesterday


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

we can always go back to BROADWAY for a few weeks ,then roll back to La Puente,after everthing cools off.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah but doesnt broadway get shut down quick though?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

raidernation


I'AM READY WERE THEY AT DOG :machinegun:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 29 2005, 02:53 PM~3714442
> *raidernation
> I'AM READY WERE THEY AT DOG :machinegun:
> *


Thats what i was thinking.......... :guns: ..............I will be back in 5min i am going to sock my neighbor who is a ricer...............


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

fuck it THUG LIFE biiiooooottchhhh. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ragtoppete



:thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

go sock him and say this is for messing up my sundays and everyone elses then piss in his car and shit on his roof. okay maybe the piss and shiting is to much but at least throw a match in his interior hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 29 2005, 12:53 PM~3713569
> *NO WE SHOULD SHOW UP AND IF A RICER COMES WE TELL THEM TO LEAVE SIMPLE ASS THAT
> *



fo -sho ... car looked fukn clean out there smiley with the line-up of clean caddys behind u...

it was a good turnout but them stuipd rice buckets burning tires over by burger king .... :angry: ..pos cars ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 29 2005, 10:07 PM~3714565
> *go sock him and say this is for messing up my sundays and everyone elses then piss in his car and shit on his roof. okay maybe the piss and shiting is to much but at least throw a match in his interior hahahah :biggrin:
> *


or u can always barrow the honda or what ever it is, 
park in in the hop pit,and charge every $1 each person to beat the ride up as much as you want for 5 minutes with a 8pound sledge hammer.  

i done that once at a biker run,shit i wasted like 7 bucks to demolish a honda motorcycle with a sledge hammer. shit was fun ,but my arms were sore as fuck the next day.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

if thats the case as small as the rice rocket are let just put it in the middle of the street and let some one gas hop over it and come down on the middle of it and fuck it up that shit would be one to see hahaha


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin: 
i'd rather junk it with a sledge hammer,
i done that once at a biker run,shit was fun,u pay the guy 1 dollar,he hands u a sledge hammer,and you get to pound the shit outta a jap bike for 5 minutes.

i asked the guy where he got the bike from,he said" don't worry about it,everything will be fine" ? ? ? :uh:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 29 2005, 12:49 PM~3713105
> *We are sorry to announce that the Hacienda Mart will not be going on for the next couple of weeks. The Sherriff came through last night due to complaints from tenants and the surrounding community about the idiots that decide they want to do the speed thing and burn out their tires. We welcomed everyone and these racers came in and F***** it up for everyone! The Sherriff has advised us that they will send a team out and shut down the event.
> 
> We will try to go back in a few weeks and start it over. To all the clubs, if you can help and spit at these fools that want to show their racing balls instead of just Lowriding, It would help us keep this spot for future dates. Yes, He did single out the speed cars. He actually said he knows it is not the Lowriders, but they cannot ignore the complaints.
> ...


WE SHOULD ALL LOOK OUT FOR EPICS FOR BEING COOL AS HELL WITH THIS SPOT :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 29 2005, 03:07 PM~3714565
> *go sock him and say this is for messing up my sundays and everyone elses then piss in his car and shit on his roof. okay maybe the piss and shiting is to much but at least throw a match in his interior hahahah :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, now thats GANGSTA :worship:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Aug 29 2005, 04:39 PM~3715123
> *WE SHOULD ALL LOOK OUT FOR EPICS FOR BEING COOL AS HELL WITH THIS SPOT  :thumbsup:
> *


Big Ups to EPICS....... :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WE ROLLED UP A LITTLE LATE,AT '8, BUT WE STILL GOT TO SEE THE HOMIE TEAR IT UP IN HIS LITE BLUE 64,DAMM ,WE WERE GONNA BE READY FOR THE NEXT WEEKEND,LABER DAY ,DAMM IMPORTS :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Just getting a few more reports from my boys. It seems there were a few lowriders burning their shit in front of the 99 cent store. There was even a big ass 4x4 that decided he wanted to run one side of his shit over the entire row of hedges. That is fucked up. We are trying to work things out with the owner of this place. Lets see if we can fix this shit. 

Please homies, we need your help. We work hard trying to keep this place. We spend hours after cleaning up all the trash and broken bottles. We just need a little cooperation. We aint out to make no money or nothing. We just want everyone to have a Good Time. Most of you clubs know when you put on an event how much work it is. We have to do it every Sunday Night. 

We appreciate all the feedback. Hope all of you will be there when we break out again!!!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 30 2005, 06:20 AM~3718645
> *Just getting a few more reports from my boys. It seems there were a few lowriders burning their shit in front of the 99 cent store. There was even a big ass 4x4 that decided he wanted to run one side of his shit over the entire row of hedges. That is fucked up. We are trying to work things out with the owner of this place. Lets see if we can fix this shit.
> 
> Please homies, we need your help. We work hard trying to keep this place. We spend hours after cleaning up all the trash and broken bottles. We just need a little cooperation. We aint out to make no money or nothing. We just want everyone to have a Good Time. Most of you clubs know when you put on an event how much work it is. We have to do it every Sunday Night.
> ...




let us know wut the 99 cent store wants done you gotta figure homie the least you could ask most clubs to do is pich in for some plants. it wouldnt be bad to ask for a dollar or two from each car thas parked if we seen it bein put back into the place so that way we could all feel like we put something for the better of our enviroment. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will try to work it out with the owner. Then we will talk to all the clubs. Hopefully it won't need to go that far.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

bro

that is messed up! we went there a couple of times and it was good, we were actually going to have old memories roll up there on sunday. that is messedup. those tire burners screwed it up at elysian park back in may too. 

lets plan another spot for the time being


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We are open for suggestions. We will have to go to Hacienda Mart this weekend to let all the Riders that don't see this not to stay. We don't want anyone getting citations. We are hoping to be back Two weeks from this coming Sunday!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i say put up no cruisin signs through the rest of the parking lot. and some how put a limit line to where cars cruisin cant go in that area cuz realy all we take up is that right there next to the street and on the side other wise the rest we should be allowed cuz of the businesses


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

That is what I originally posted. You know how people get, especially if they are just passers that don't care about the spot.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up mr. raidernation that is fu#k up man.. I dont know why people tend to do this ish nish.. Shit if people like that keep it up we will have to where to cruise and kick back.. That was a nice hangout and cops where cool.. Aver que pasa...


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks. We will be back soon. I just hope we can keep these fools in check!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dont they give them rice cocks irwindale still? fuckers need to step off. the only thing i could say is put up the yellow tape make one entrance and one exit and make sure traffic flows other wise we're kinda screwed cuz you cant stop the bad seeds. unless you put up ppl on each exit and entrance.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We are barely getting away with taping the hopping pit. We try anymore, we will be cited anyway.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dam that sucks. hmmm any other ways to change things. beside start checkin fools but then that how bull shit starts. wut if you put a little part for the rice rocket to "park" there cars they need to understand there aint no room to be pillin out or racin though on the real thats wuts fuckin it up.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will start talking to them. Hopefully it works!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah thats a good start communication is the key. good luck with that one you know the strictly family will be out there when you get it poppin again just let us know


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Gracias Homie. We will keep everyone posted. Just keep logging on!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

well, just keep all those camera phones handy and get a good pic of the jack asses that are burnin out , post em and when we see em there we can all hawk big nasty green loogies at em....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Aug 11 2005, 11:19 PM~3599351
> *http://homepage.mac.com/saintrosedigital/PhotoAlbum71.html
> CHECK OUT THIS LINK TO SEE SOME PICS, VERY GOOD SPOT !!!
> *


real nice photography :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 30 2005, 02:17 PM~3718919
> *let us  know wut the 99 cent store wants done you gotta figure homie the least you could ask most clubs to do is pich in for some plants. it wouldnt be bad to ask for a dollar or two from each car thas parked if we seen it bein put back into the place so that way we could all feel like we put something for the better of our enviroment.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


thats what i was thinkin either ask clubs to pitch in or make it a official cruise night with a raffle or a trophy to hand out.
kinda hard though.
tape off a section of the parkin lot,
charge each ride 2 dollars to park their shit,
give em a ticket or make soem kind of card like they do at the lrm shows,with the owners name,car,mods,etc
then they can place it on the dash.
at the end of teh night,
hand out a trophy or a reward for the HOTTEST lolo,bomb,suv that night.
raffle off soem cheap shit,knuckle buster tools,dvd's or magazines.(maybe 50 bucks worth the shit if even that)

that way the people that show up and are serious will pay the 2 bucks to park their ride in the taped off area.
leaving those that don't have lolos,suv's or bombs,or don't wanna pay 2 dollars to park away from the crowd on the other side of the lot.
letting people know that their not park of teh in croud.

those that do burn outs will be noticed and we can have a car to match with the burn out,or what ever.

just a idea.

what ever money made will go to the new hedges and towards teh next event.


just my 2 cents


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thats pretty good. We will discuss this with the owner!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah i like that one i think when you get the more clubs involve it makes the space more of value to us and hopefully the rest of the ppl. come on now 2 dollars a pop not much to chill with fellow riders and not get hastled uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THATS GOOD THINKING HOPE IT WORKS LET THE MILLENIUM CC NOW IF THE ARE GOING TO BE SOMETHING THIS SUNDAY HIT ME UP :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WUT EVER WE CAN HELP WITH JUST LET US KNOW,
YOU KNOW WE ARE DOWN TO KEEP THE SPOT POPPING FOR THE REST OF THE LOWRIDERS.:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

LETS HIT DA PALM TREE PARK ''ELYSIAN PARK''

EVERYONE DOWN WE SHOULD MAKE DAT DA SUNDAY GET 2 GETHER PARK...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

hell yeah homies and dont tell any racers about that shit its a lil cool spot maybe they wont even know we haveing sundays nites there :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

LETS PUT THEM LIL RICERS IN CHECK FUCK THAT WE AINT GONNA LET THEM FOOS FUCK IT UP FOR THE REST OF US.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

serio huh !!!fuck it


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WE SHOULD HAVE A PINIC @ ELYSIAN PARK THIS SUNDAY AND WE SHOULD ALL TALK ABOUT WE COULD DO ABOUT THE SPOT IN LA PUENTE... K NO.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

sounds cool :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

EVERYBODY TALK TO UR MEMBERS AND LETS MAKE THIS SHIT HAPPEN SUNDAY.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: im down with it


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THAT SPOT WAS FIRME WHILE IT LASTED.. WE NEED TO BRING BACK THE SPOT...
IT FELT LIKE I WAS BACK IN THE 1990'S ALL OVER AGAIN HOMEZ....AS A SOLO RYDER, I WILL SUPPORT YOU VATOS 110% IN BRINGIN IT BACK...WE HAD A GOOD THING GOING MAN....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THAT SPOT WAS FIRME WHILE IT LASTED.. WE NEED TO BRING BACK THE SPOT...
IT FELT LIKE I WAS BACK IN THE 1990'S ALL OVER AGAIN HOMEZ....AS A SOLO RYDER, I WILL SUPPORT YOU VATOS 110% IN BRINGIN IT BACK...WE HAD A GOOD THING GOING MAN....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

I will talk to all our members. Elesyian Park sounds good for this Sunday. Lets spread the word. Orale, pass the wire!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Riders. Just wanted to let everyone know about the Car Show on September 10th at Hollenbeck Park in Boyle Heights. "New Creations and Rollin Solo" will be having a Car Show and Battle of the bands.

Single Pump.............$150.00
Double Pumo............$150.00
Trophies for: Best OG 40's, 50's, 60's
Best Custom 40's, 50's, 60's
Best overall, and more!!!

Anyone that wants more info can call David at (213) 458-9208

Hollenbeck Park is Located on 4th street just off the 5 Fwy, in Boyle Heights, just east of Downtown L.A. I will edit and place the time Later today!!!!!

Let's support these guys. They are always down with all other clubs events!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

ill let the family know, remember everyone BYOS BRING YOUR OWN SHIT


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

"New Creations and Rollin Solo" will be having a Car Show and Battle of the bands.

Single Pump.............$150.00
Double Pumo............$150.00
Trophies for: Best OG 40's, 50's, 60's
Best Custom 40's, 50's, 60's
Best overall, and more!!!

$15.00 entry

Anyone that wants more info can call David at (213) 458-9208

Hollenbeck Park is Located on 4th street just off the 5 Fwy, in Boyle Heights, just east of Downtown L.A. I will edit and place the time Later today!!!!!

*Let's support these guys*. They are always down with all other clubs events!!!


----------



## ALL UP INYA (Sep 1, 2005)

HEY WAS UP WITH THIS SUNDAY? ITS A THREE DAY WEEKEND! GOTTA CRUISE. LETS TAKE IT SOMEWHERE. DONT 4 GET SAT. THE 10 @ HOLLENBECK PK. IN BOYLE HTS. $150. HOP OFF!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Raidernation, that is some messed up crap, We will be on a road trip from the 2nd to the 12. Going to NM AZ for some ministry. We will not be able to attend any meeting, but let me know what's up, you know you can count us in. You have my number call me. Let Manny know that his box is at the paint shop and the chick is on vaction this week it will be ready next week but I will be gone, SO when I get back I will install it........


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

EVERYONE COME ON DOWN 2 DA PARK ON SUNDAY WE WILL TALK THER...ABOUT ALL DA SPOTS LA PUENTE , ELYSIAN PARK , HANSEM DAM.....


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Alex


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey everyone. I know it is short notice but someone got wind of the idea to help in the hurricane Katrina efforts. We have contacted the Red Cross and are setting up an effort to send donations. We will be having the cruise night on this Sunday night. 

Like I said, I know it is short notice, but I hope after the Elysian Park event, some of you will come out and enjoy the night with us.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Lets get back to the Hacienda Mart!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Aug 31 2005, 04:44 AM~3724444
> *WE SHOULD HAVE A PINIC @ ELYSIAN PARK THIS SUNDAY AND WE SHOULD ALL TALK ABOUT WE COULD DO ABOUT THE SPOT IN LA PUENTE...    K NO.
> *





damn foo i havent seen that pic in a long ass time...


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Spread the word for this Sunday At Hacienda Mart!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey everyone. I know it is short notice but someone got wind of the idea to help in the hurricane Katrina efforts. We have contacted the Red Cross and are setting up an effort to send donations. We will be having the cruise night on this Sunday night. 

Like I said, I know it is short notice, but I hope after the Elysian Park event, some of you will come out and enjoy the night with us.

Any help would be appreciated. See ya at Hacienda Mart!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

ITS ON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will be accepting donations of any kind of canned goods, clothing, money, anything to help out the people that have been effected by Hurricane Katrina. 

We would appreciate all your help!!!

Epics Car Club will be donating cash and a large amount of new clothing. Would you join us?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will be accepting donations of any kind of canned goods, clothing, money, anything to help out the people that have been effected by Hurricane Katrina. 

We would appreciate all your help!!!

Epics Car Club will be donating cash and a large amount of new clothing. Would you join us????????????????????????????????????? 

See you at Hacienda Mart This Sunday!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will be accepting donations of any kind of canned goods, clothing, money, anything to help out the people that have been effected by Hurricane Katrina. 

We would appreciate all your help!!!

Epics Car Club will be donating cash and a large amount of new clothing. Would you join us????????????????????????????????????? 

See you at Hacienda Mart This Sunday!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We are back for this Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Special event for Hurricane Katrina Relief!!!!!

All donations welcome!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will be accepting donations of any kind of canned goods, clothing, money, anything to help out the people that have been effected by Hurricane Katrina. 

We would appreciate all your help!!!

Epics Car Club will be donating cash and a large amount of new clothing. Would you join us????????????????????????????????????? 

See you at Hacienda Mart This Sunday! 

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

im taking a couple of cans.. mexicans that is.. and some cash :0)


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

if i put my moms frijoles in a zip lock you think itll still be good by the time it gets there? :dunno:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

lol the question is will they get to the show? no te los vayas a comer..


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ME AND THE POSSE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT EPICS IN DONATING IN LA PUENTE ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

IS THAT GANG RELATED


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

oooooowwwwwwwww imma tell yo momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

NAW HOMEZ IT'S A PICTURE OF MY OLD POSSE A FEW YEARS BACK....WE WERE CALLED THE "WAY 2 STONED MOBB"......THAT IS WHY YOU SEE A DUB AND A 2 THROWN UP....IT'S AN OLD CREW FROM ROSEMEAD...........WE DIED OUT...SOME HIT THE PENN...SOME HIT THE GLASS PIPA ... AND I'M HITTIN THE CALLES IN MY 86 T-BIRD.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

anywayz, thats messed up about hurricane katrina...Que Gacho.........


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

i didn't mean to post up the heat flick... :thumbsdown:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

All right all! We spent all day trying to get the word out! Hope it worked. We will see you all there this Sunday!!!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WE WILL BE THERE HOPE ALL GOES GOOD


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

one more day to get it poppin droppin elysian park hoppin later that night we do the LP spot, so all the clubs represent and show us all what ya got :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ITS ON,HELPING THE FLOOD VICTEMS AND GETTING OUR GROOVE ON AGAIN,DAMM RICERS BETTER BE ON THE LOOK OUT, AND AS FOR THE BIG 4X4S,SURE LOOK LIKE A DUMBASS "ROLLIN ON THREE BIGASS TIRES AND ONE SMALLASS SPARE",YOU KNOW ,IF THEY DONT BEHAVE! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :nono: :nono: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE,PASS THE WIRE HOMIE...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS WOULD BE A GOOD WAY TOO SHOW EVERY BODY THAT LOLOS THAT GIVE OUT TO THE COMUNITTY IN THE LARGE SCALE, OR SUM THIN LIKE THAT :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds good people. Lets try to keep it peacful. Because it is for charity, we may have some good exposure out there for the lowrider community. Lets remember, we are doing this one for the people that need our help. All you imports and 4x4's that plan on attending. please no burning out and keep your big ass wheels on the pavement. 

See you tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: see all you locotes tonight at the spot...i had to work this morning so i missed elysian....but i know tonight it will also be firme homez....l :biggrin:


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

hey, how do i get to the spot in Puente? I got bags of clothes ive been wanting to take to the salvation army, hell, id rather go drop them off for the hurricane victims.. 

If anyone can tell me how to get there, i'd appreciate it...

Thanks.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

mayun that shit was off the hook last night. it turned out good as hell just the way it always should though. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 5 2005, 08:00 AM~3754981
> *mayun that shit was off the hook last night. it turned out good as hell just the way it always should though.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah no shit, that place was tight as hell. Can't wait to do that shit again next week. Big props to Epics and Custom Fitted for putting it down. I even saw those guys picking up the garbage later that evening. All that so we can have a place to roll to on Sundays. Thats real nice. :thumbsup:

Lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE SPOT WAS CLEAN SEE YOU THIS SUNDAY


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT,NICE TO SEE THE LOWRIDER COMUNNITTY SHOWING SUPPORT FOR TO GOOD CAUSES,KATRINA AND SUNDAY NITES AT LA PUENTE....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HFERES A PIC OF LAST NIGHT OF A RUTHLES MONTE CARLO FROM EPICS 
3-WHEELIN !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HERES A PIC OF LAST NIGHT OF A RUTHLESS MONTE CARLO FROM EPICS 3-WHEELIN !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

anymore flicks of last nite??


----------



## wcx13casper (Sep 1, 2005)

couldnt get a chance to take any pics from last night, we will be back next sunday and hopefully get some good pics up, i got this one from last sunday. as long as the spot dont get burned red's will be there


----------



## wcx13casper (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COPPER TOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THAT SHIT WAS KOO WE WERE RIGHT NEXT TO THEM CARS WHEN WE WERE KICKING IT


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 5 2005, 05:33 PM~3757852
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  COPPER TOP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

looks nice fce!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 5 2005, 05:44 PM~3757928
> *THAT SHIT WAS KOO WE WERE RIGHT NEXT TO THEM CARS WHEN WE WERE KICKING IT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Sep 5 2005, 07:29 PM~3758814
> *looks nice fce!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx. I take it you'll be there next Sunday? :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ANY GIRLS BE UP THERE??????????????? :dunno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SUP FRIED THATS A CLEAN CADDY YOU GOT WHEN YOU GONNA PUT CALI PLATES?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 5 2005, 10:51 PM~3760379
> *SUP FRIED THATS A CLEAN CADDY YOU GOT WHEN YOU GONNA PUT CALI PLATES?
> *


Thanx. I'm representin' for my fellow BC riders.....j/p. I gotta look into switching insurance companies........any recommendations? I've got a real good driving record.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 5 2005, 06:33 PM~3757852
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  COPPER TOP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dammm thats us in da pic.... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 5 2005, 09:26 PM~3759323
> *ANY GIRLS BE UP THERE??????????????? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I SEEN A FEW CAR LOADZ OF HOODRATZ ROLLIN DEEP AT THE SPOT..AS A MATTER OF FACT, I GOT SOME DIGITS FROM A COUPLE OF HOODIEZ ON SUNDAY....I'M GOING TO BRING THEM WITH ME THIS SUNDAY HOMEZ....WORD UP G....NO JOKE LOKE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 6 2005, 02:34 AM~3760761
> *dammm thats us in da pic.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TRIP OUT HOMEZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

that shit was kool as hell sunday, that wut ridin should be all about cruisin kickin it with out set trippin.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Rick. That was cool on Sunday. Everyone helped out and made it easy on us. A couple of Ricers acting a fool but got checked. One fool got a can of soda all over him. We don't condone violence and are not violent people, but others are just trying to get their point across to these idiots that they will not ruin our spot!

Hope you keep coming out. We will be posting updates on how the donations turned out. 

See ya!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up raidernation. glad things went good.. I was roling up there when by bomb stalled on me.. See you next time


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Homie. It was firme! Hope to see you next time!


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: another sick flick!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Yo Raidernation, HOLLA ata mofo nexttime. i was asking some of your members who u were but I got no answer! Thats a real firme kickback spot! See you guys next time!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

HOT WHEEL WHATS CRAKING FOR SUNDAY A HOT WHEEL MOON SAYS WHATS UP


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 6 2005, 07:01 AM~3760973
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I SEEN A FEW CAR LOADZ OF HOODRATZ ROLLIN DEEP AT THE SPOT..AS A MATTER OF FACT, I GOT SOME DIGITS FROM A COUPLE OF HOODIEZ ON SUNDAY....I'M GOING TO BRING THEM WITH ME THIS SUNDAY HOMEZ....WORD UP G....NO JOKE LOKE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ill be there this week :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THIS IS MY FRIEND FROM THE CAR CLUB CAN SOME BODY HELP ME PITCH IN FOR HIS HAIR CUT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

QVO ROB! I got $5.00 on a hair cut for moon! :biggrin: You going to the Reakity show?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 6 2005, 09:27 PM~3765973
> *QVO ROB! I got $5.00 on a hair cut for moon!  :biggrin: You going to the Reakity show?
> *



hot wheels i thought i told you TAKE THE TWINKIE OUT YA HAND NIKKAH!!!! reakity? or reality?? :biggrin: 


dayum rob doesn your ruca know about that one? or is that where hey the extra 50 bucks a month goes towards


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey all. It was a good weekend. All the donations are in transport to the victims of Hurricane Katrina. Big ups to all that helped. We will be back at Hacienda Mart on Sunday Sept. the 18th. We need to take at least a week off. We will be trying to put it together twice a month. It will be the second and last Sundays of the months.

We appologize, but we want to make sure the Sherrif and the local community don't get tired of us being there. We also don't want to get burned out. Our guys spend alot of time directing traffic and cleaning and picking up trash. It gets tiresome. We need a break. 

In order for this to work, we need to get the word out to all the clubs. If it's going to be a spot we keep, we need to get the word out to all the Lowrider community so they know which Sundays. If people are not told, they will show up and think the spot is gone. We are asking everyone to spread the word!

2Nd and Last Sunday of each month starting in October!

10/9, 10/30,.......................and so on.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 7 2005, 07:54 AM~3767748
> *Hey all. It was a good weekend. All the donations are in transport to the victims of Hurricane Katrina. Big ups to all that helped. We will be back at Hacienda Mart on Sunday Sept. the 18th. We need to take at least a week off. We will be trying to put it together twice a month. It will be the second and last Sundays of the months.
> 
> We appologize, but we want to make sure the Sherrif and the local community don't get tired of us being there. We also don't want to get burned out. Our guys spend alot of time directing traffic and cleaning and picking up trash. It gets tiresome. We need a break.
> ...


thats not good :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We know, but we don't want the spot to just crash and burn, tu sabes. I hope all will understand. The main reason these cruise spots die out is because they get shut down. We don't want that to happen here!

Be patient and we will take care of the spot!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Attention all Ridas. We will not be at the Hacienda Mart this weekend. We will be back on the 18th of this month! Hope to see you there.

We will be working on having the Sherriff be cool with us there, so be patient!


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

It's firme, that the spot will be every other sunday ... I just want to thank EPICS S.G.V for holdin it down homez.......Keep up the good work cuz you got a good thing going bro !!!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Gracias BlueByrd


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i should be ready to roll next weekend!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALL UP INYA (Sep 1, 2005)

I HOPE 2 C ALL OF U @ HOLLENBECK PK. THIS SAT. THE 10TH. SET UP TIME IS 8:00 2 11:30 A.M.!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hope to see everyone on the 18th at the Hacienda Mart.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

aint that a biotch i just remember we're having a baby shower that weekend out of town shit, imma have to convince the wife to come home early sunday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: see if works. we be flyin down the grape vine with all the gifts just to make it back so i could go cruisin haha.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: Be careful Homie. You wanna make it in one piece. If the speed doesn't get you, the wife may.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WESTSIDE C.C. WILL TRY TO MAKE IT THIS TIME ...


----------



## ALL UP INYA (Sep 1, 2005)

:biggrin: IF ENOUGH PEEPS SHOW UP 2 HOLLENBECK PK. ON SAT THE 10TH  ILL RAFFLE OFF A COMPETITION PUMP!


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Raidernation, How did it go last night after I left to take my daughter home? I really wish I could've stayed to help you guys pass out the fliers. I hope Big E and the rest of my guys from Phat Styles helped out. If not let me know, I'll have to have a talk with them cats; I mean dawgs.


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

I tried to find out what happened from one of my club members but he couldn't remember nothing from last night - What were you guys doing?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, it went okay. Everyone went to food 4 less, but at least we were not responsible.

There was the one guy with you in a 4 door caprice, red, that was leaving and decided he wanted to do that burn out thing. Big E said it was his neighbor. 

Other than that we were cool.
.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We let everyone it's on for the 18th. It will be off the hook!!!!


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

He's not really with us. He just wanted to follow us around to see what we be doing. He was following us all day. Later on today I will go over and talk with him to let him know that @*#! ain't cool.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks James


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

when and where is the next get toghether?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will be back at The Hacienda Mart on the 18th, next Sunday at 6 pm. Hope to see you there!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

cool..we have a meeting that day maybe we can cruise by later on


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

See you there


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

CHICANO STYLE ALWAYS WILL BE THERE SINCE DAY ONE AND UN-TILL THEY ALLOW US........WE GOT YOUR BACK EPICS ALL THE WAY CHICANO STYLE OH AND WE BROUGHT SOME OTHER COOL PEPS PACHUCO BOMBS TO HELP OUT THE SPOT AND SUPPORTING THE GREAT THINGS YOU GUYS DO FOR US TO KEEP THE SPOT CRACKING THANKS A MILLION EPICS PEACE AND SEE YOU OUT THERE.........ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN CHICANO STYLE S.G.V. IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING HIT US UP ANYTHING REALLY. :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Gracias Homie. We appreciate the support. Epics will continue to keep the spot open for all to enjoy. Thanks to all the riders out there that went this past Sunday and were understanding. We had to shut down or face a permanent closure. We will be back this Sunday and could use all the help we can get with the fools trying to burn out and kill the spot! 

See everyone there this Sunday!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

we will be there.. aver si va the black lux... since he said he won that time..buahahahahhahah


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Cool. See you on Sunday


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

This will be a very busy weekend. Friday: Commerce; Old Memories CC and GoodTimes CC. Saturday: Dukes; Dukes CC. Sunday: Hacienda Mart; Epics CC. I am ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

yes it is bro..about time we have a back to back to back event


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Yup. We'll see you Friday Paul.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 14 2005, 06:05 AM~3811779
> *This will be a very busy weekend. Friday: Commerce; Old Memories CC and GoodTimes CC. Saturday: Dukes; Dukes CC. Sunday: Hacienda Mart; Epics CC. I am ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its gonna be a firme weekend homez........i'm gonna crash all three spots!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

See ya there!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Paul? its Greg.. do we look alike..lol but thanks for putting our cruise night out there homie


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

You know what I mean! :biggrin: Paul? Greg? We all look alike, Que No? See you on Friday!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

HELL YAH IT'S GOING TO BE A BUSY ONE WILL BE THERE SUNDAY RUBEN MY CAR IS COMING OUT OF PAINT TODAY AT ABOUT 7:00 P.M. CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Rob, did you see my car? It was supposed to be done Tuesday. I am going to check it out tonight!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

yeah we look alike greg  :dunno:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry fellas!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

1 more day............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and it starts.....!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

1 more day then its on!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hell yeah!!! Hey paul, I started the web site. I am still working on it.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:homiez....... it's time to wax the ride & polish them wires..........rollin low on whitewall tires


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 15 2005, 06:22 AM~3819408
> *Hey Rob, did you see my car? It was supposed to be done Tuesday. I am going to check it out tonight!
> *



yah Ruben I seen your ride but I don't think it will be done till this weekend Bro


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Check out our Web Site at


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: wud up raidernation....save me a spot homez...i'll be there at 5:30 loko..........it's on !!!!!!!!!!!!!! peace........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 hopefully we ll be out there again


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 18 2005, 10:20 AM~3836895
> *:0 hopefully we ll be out there again
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cool spot


----------



## wcx13casper (Sep 1, 2005)

what happened today, we got there like around 9 and everyone was leaving??? were we just to late or was it just not cracking tonight?? :dunno:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

i think there was some pleito goin on with some vatos


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I left about 9:30 and it was going on and no trouble.....

Great time and Epics had it covered..... Great job Epics.......


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I had a good time out there tonight too. Good to see some of the LIL homies kickin back.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 19 2005, 12:05 AM~3841174
> *I had a good time out there tonight too. Good to see some of the LIL homies kickin back.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 18 2005, 09:20 AM~3836895
> *:0 hopefully we ll be out there again
> *



waddup big rich ..


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

WTF HAPPEND RAIDERNATION AND IS IT HAPPENING NEXT WEEK WHATS THE WORD ON IT? AND HERE SOME PICTURE'S I TOOK BEFORE THE B-S HAPPEND ALWAYS GOTTA BE SOMEONE TO PHUK UP A GOOD TIME DANG IT.... :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

HERES SOME MORE PIC'S....... :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

MORE MORE MORE.......


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

LAST ONES ........  SO THATS ALL FOR NOW CROWN ALWAYS PUTING IT DOWN CHICANO STYLE..............YEAH... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

THANKS 4 DA PICS HOMMIE I HEARD SOMETHING WENT WRONG HOPEFULLY THE SPOT IS STILL ON ANY ONE SEE THE ACTION ..


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

It was good last night. We had a little problem towards the end and rather than have it escalate into a bigger problem, we decided it was best to shut down. Please understand, Epics is working directly with the Land owner and the Local Sheriff to keep this thing going. We have the permission to be there from both, but that will go away if the gang thing starts to happen.

No disrespect to any Neighborhoods, but why would they want to mess up a good thing? This is a spot for all Riders to kick it at and it will all go away with one incident. Thats a damn shame! This is a family thing. I allow my own kids to come to this event and they enjoy it. 

The Sheriff caught wind of it and came to close us down. They have informed us that they will start to patrol the Hacienda Mart and anyone that gets out of line will be cited or arrested. It's a wonder they didn't just say we can no longer hang out. All the dumb shit needs to stop now! I hope we don't have anymore problems because if we do, the members of *Epics* have agreed to pull out and leave the location! We would rather lose it than be there and someone get hurt. 

To all the Gang members that attend, we ask you to respect this area and leave all the B/S at home. Lets just have a good time. Any riders who know these guys, just talk to them and ask for their cooperation. They can do their thing somewhere else...!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry that happend homie.. once again we tried to make it but we had our meeting yesterday.. Its always the people with no low lows that mess it up for us.. chingado


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thats true. I hope they respect and just kick back, or stay away completely.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WHAT HAPPENED YESTERDAY MUST HAVE HAPPENED AFTER I LEFT


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

It was late when it happened. Well, actually nothing went down, but it almost did. We got involved and tried to calm the situation and for the most part it worked. There was still some after effects and we did not want to take any chances.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

gotta give it up to epics for organizing this event...its unfortunate some sht had to go down but like homeboy said, better to end it than have it escalate into something bigger...good job epics... :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Homie. Epics is representing for all the Riders!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey bro, just got to let them know that area is neutral territory and all are welcome no matter what affiliation they have. Let them handle business on there own turf. Like you said this is a family event, bullets don't care who they hit.... young or old...... target or not......

It would be a shame to see someone hurt or killed.

Epics is doing a great job of keeping things under control. Keep it up....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Alex. We are trying. These guys are from the area so I am not sure if they will comply.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Ya that can be F**'d up. When you guys come to our show http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198893
check out our facility, maybe we can do a joint venture?????
Pomona is not that far....... :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will keep it in mind!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hey raidernation thanks for comming to our cruise night homies.. Did your homie have fund with scooby:0) lol


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

It was Homies wife that won it. They liked it!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

lol thats cool...


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We'll be back this Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

man shit i had enough time to park chill a minute with mellinium cc. get a corn dog and on the way out it was like every one was gone right away. thas kool to shut it down bfor stupid asses that arent even riders fuck it up for us. i think this was my last one for a minute cuz wifeys about to let the baby come out at the end of next month and i need to start keepin it home alittle more with her. but you know we say them kind of things and dont mean it  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Rick? Yeah, we are sorry for the closure but it was necessary.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

wut up big rub, thats koo shit like it goes thats the right thing to do. im tryin to push on comin out with a c.d. so when i have at least a couple songs done imma head out there to throw some out to every one. imma throw some shot outs to clubs and its just gonna be some ridin music for US ALL to bump hopefully :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds tight Rick


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 19 2005, 09:28 AM~3842294
> *wut up big rub, thats koo shit like it goes thats the right thing to do. im tryin to push on comin out with a c.d.  so when i have at least a couple songs done imma head out there to throw some out to every one.  imma throw some shot outs to clubs and its just gonna be some ridin music for US ALL to bump hopefully  :thumbsup:
> *


What kind of music?? Is it positive matierial?? Might have an opening on our stage Oct. 15 for postive music........


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Rick, PM alex at Gangs to Grace and maybe you can hook it up. Just remember, It has to be positive. Gangs 2 Grace is a ministry!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks big dawg im tryin to represent the the lowridin community and show em how we do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

keep on reppin Rick. :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

imma come out wit some shit to show luv to all clubs outt here.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: BLUEBYRD ROLLIN DEEP WITH RAIDERNATION !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Blue Byrd. Hit me up later!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:cheesy: WHAT CAN I SAY ????????? :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 19 2005, 11:24 AM~3843199
> *Whats up Blue Byrd. Hit me up later!
> *


ALRIGHT LOKO...... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

BABY GOT BACK !!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WATCHA..... :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn nice pic


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

It was good last night. We had a little problem towards the end and rather than have it escalate into a bigger problem, we decided it was best to shut down. Please understand, Epics is working directly with the Land owner and the Local Sheriff to keep this thing going. We have the permission to be there from both, but that will go away if the gang thing starts to happen.

No disrespect to any Neighborhoods, but why would they want to mess up a good thing? This is a spot for all Riders to kick it at and it will all go away with one incident. Thats a damn shame! This is a family thing. I allow my own kids to come to this event and they enjoy it. 

The Sheriff caught wind of it and came to close us down. They have informed us that they will start to patrol the Hacienda Mart and anyone that gets out of line will be cited or arrested. It's a wonder they didn't just say we can no longer hang out. All the dumb shit needs to stop now! I hope we don't have anymore problems because if we do, the members of Epics have agreed to pull out and leave the location! We would rather lose it than be there and someone get hurt. 

To all the Gang members that attend, we ask you to respect this area and leave all the B/S at home. Lets just have a good time. Any riders who know these guys, just talk to them and ask for their cooperation. They can do their thing somewhere else...!!!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: EPICS, thanks for the cruise and keeping the safty (of our cars).


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 19 2005, 05:30 PM~3843260
> *WATCHA..... :biggrin:
> *













that girl was fukn fine...i had her posing on my homeboys luxury sport from westside cc


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

as usual homies DUKES PASADENA was there representing had a damm good time untll we heard some bull started dam that sucks EPICS keep up the good work you guys are doing good  THE BIG PRESIDENTE 
LARRY :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: the flick is kind of dark, but you get the picture homez.... :biggrin:


----------



## wcx13casper (Sep 1, 2005)

HEY IS THAT ALEXIA????? I DIDNT SEE HER THERE :dunno:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Larry. We will continue to try to keep this thing going. We hope someone will talk to these guys and let them know this is a nuetral area.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

kermit the frog from EPICS CC....gettin some play......... :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wcx13casper_@Sep 20 2005, 06:40 AM~3848455
> *HEY IS THAT ALEXIA????? I DIDNT SEE HER THERE  :dunno:
> *



yeah she was there


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I SEEN HERE WHEN SHE WAS WITH WS CC WASNT TO SURE IF IT WAS HER THOE BUT I GUESS IT WAS


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

I will e mail the guy from Lowrider and see if the pics will be published.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so is this spot oficially on again? ? ? ? 


last i heard it was shut down due to burnouts and speeding ricers?
let me know whats up,really enjoyed the spot.
is it everyu weekend,or what?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

It will be on this weekend! After that, we will be back on the 2nd and last Sunday of each month.


----------



## wcx13casper (Sep 1, 2005)

yea thats her, i didnt see her there but then again we were only there for like 15 minutes cuz it got broken up, , i got her the gig modeling for us at some shows and our website. that bish changed her cell # too :buttkick:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

This Sunday, The La Puente City Council will send some of its members to check out The Hacienda Mart to see if it is a public annoyance. They have heard about it through local business owners. 

Epics Car Club is working with the businesses at Hacienda Mart and are gathering signatures from the managers of these establishments showing their support of our cruise night. We have brought much needed revenues to most of these businesses and they don't want to lose that. 

This Sunday night, we ask all to make sure we keep the area clean and also* "No Alcohol!"* We must show the Council Memebers that we are not causing problems and we keep things orderly.

*We are counting on all Riders, we need your help!!!!!*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Whats up Raidernation? I thought it was only going down on the second and fourth Sunday of each month. Thats what the fliers said, right? Whats up with the mixed messages? Why is it going down this Sunday?


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

I tell my people not to come cause that's what your asking. Then I find out it's going down and by the time I tell them to come, I'm out there by myself on Sunday. Cause they all found somewhere else to go. If it's going to be on the second and fourth Sunday's, stick to it. Stick to what your telling everybody. It's seeming to my people that they aren't wanted there.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually, if you read the flyer right, it says the second and last Sundays of each month. That doesn't necessarily mean the 4th Sunday because sometimes you will have 5 Sundays in a month. I am not sending mixed messages. The messages are not being read correctly.

We are not telling anyone they are not wanted there. We have posted everything correctly. This is the last Sunday of the month so that is why we decided to go ahead with it. Before you put it out there, please get the facts straight. You could have called us direct and asked the same question. You know how to contact us. 

My appologies to anyone who misunderstood the dates, but it is on the 2nd and last Sundays, not the 4th Sundays. Please note the dates on the flyers for the next 2 months.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

glad i wasnt the one to post that, shit i was thinkin the same thing now i just feel stupid looking at the calender :happysad:


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't feel stupid homie, it ain't a stupid question. Don't ever be scared to ask questions.


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

I didn't mean to make you upset Raidernation. I was just asking a question. There are only 4 months in a year that have 5 Sunday's, so the majority of the year it IS on the 2nd and 4th Sunday's of the month. Besides I thought last weekend was taking place of this weekend. Just getting my facts straight for you.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 20 2005, 05:41 PM~3850718
> *I SEEN HERE WHEN SHE WAS WITH WS CC WASNT TO SURE IF IT WAS HER THOE BUT I GUESS IT WAS
> *



yeah that was her...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I SHOULD HAVE SAID WASS UP TO HER,OH WELL NEXT TIME


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 21 2005, 07:27 AM~3855913
> *This Sunday, The La Puente City Council will send some of its members to check out The Hacienda Mart to see if it is a public annoyance. They have heard about it through local business owners.
> 
> Epics Car Club is working with the businesses at Hacienda Mart and are gathering signatures from the managers of these establishments showing their support of our cruise night. We have brought much needed revenues to most of these businesses and they don't want to lose that.
> ...


IM THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Goodtimer. We need all the help we can get...!!! *EPICS* has been working hard trying to keep this spot. Most of the time we can't even enjoy the spot because we are too busy working, whether it be directing traffic or picking up trash or just trying to keep order. We do it for the Riders so we can continue to have a good spot to kick it at. The land owner is starting to get tired of it because the crowd steps all through the planters and pisses in the corners. We have set up a meeting with him to try and resolve the problems and assure him we will be responsible for damages.

If it gets to the point that the cost is too much for us, we may have to charge a few bucks a car to attend. We have been putting from our own pockets until now. I am sure a couple of bucks is not much to ask for the maintenance of the location. We will not profit from it. 

If anyone has any suggestions, questions or concerns, feel free to send me a message or you can e mail me at [email protected]. Or [email protected].


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

raidernation why dont you just do a 50/50.. no raffle no trophies just straight out 50/50


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We have been in discussions about it already. That could be a big pot!!! That may even cover all the expense. We'll see! Thanks for the suggestion. We welcome all suggestions so if anyone else has any, shout em out!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

get some water ballons and sell them so then can thrown them at the rice rockets trying to race or do burnouts


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

They are already throwing water bottles!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

you see.. sell water bottles hey there you go.. Sell soda and water bottles.. 
Not to trow but to drink


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Then I will sell paletas. Paletero!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

MILLENIUM CC WILL HELP OUT IN ANYTHING YOU NEED WE WILL SEE YOU THERE THANKS FOR MAKING A GOOD SPOT SEE YOU FROM BIG ROB MILLLENIUM 4 LIFE


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Gracias Big Rob. *EPICS* appreciates the support


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

This Sunday, The La Puente City Council will send some of its members to check out The Hacienda Mart to see if it is a public annoyance. They have heard about it through local business owners. 

*Epics Car Club* is working with the businesses at Hacienda Mart and are gathering signatures from the managers of these establishments showing their support of our cruise night. We have brought much needed revenues to most of these businesses and they don't want to lose that. 

This Sunday night, we ask all to make sure we keep the area clean and also "No Alcohol!" We must show the Council Memebers that we are not causing problems and we keep things orderly.

We are counting on all Riders, we need your help!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wcx13casper (Sep 1, 2005)

people should bring tamales to sell so we can grub, it sucks being there n being hungry, but not wanting to leave cuz u sure in the hell wont get any parking space if u leave and come back..lol :angry:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

HEY RAIDERNATION ANYTHING YOU NEED HOMIE YA SABES CHICANO STYLE GOTS YOUR BACK NO IF'S OR BUT'S ANYTHING I'VE SAID IT ONCE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN ANYTHING HOMIE :biggrin: ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN CHICANO STYLE S.G.V.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Gracias Homie. We'll talk on Sunday.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up, raidernation!!! Stopped by the other day you were out!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

i know. i left to get my brakes done. Then my axle broke...!!! When it rains.........


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll call you latter!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Great news...!!! *EPICS CAR CLUB* has worked it out with the Land owner and he has agreed to let us have the cruise night till further notice. He will be present this Sunday, so we will be making an effort to keep everyone out of the planters. That is one of his main concerns. 

We may have a 50/50 raffle to try and get funds to pay for the damage already done. I hope everyone will support us with that idea. Thanks Greg!!!!

This is the big test so I hope we all can make this weekend go smoothly so we can continue to stay at the Hacienda Mart...!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we will show our support


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Paul


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

JUST DONT LET THE RICER IN NOT LIKE ANYONE IS CHECKING THEM OUT THE ONLY TIME ANYONE SEE THEM IS WHEN THERE GOING FROM WERE THE REAL CARS ARE AT TO THE HOP AREA TO SEE THE HOP AND IF YOUR GONNA GO BY A HOTDOG BESIDES THAT I NEVER SEE ANYONE THERE BUT THE OWNERS OF THE RICERS


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: 
www.lowridermagazine.com/events/LRM_0509_Epics


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ese Volo_@Sep 23 2005, 07:34 PM~3874883
> *:0  :cheesy:
> www.lowridermagazine.com/events/LRM_0509_Epics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

TO EPICS C.C. KEEP UP THE GOOD AND HARD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

See you tonight Homie....

It's going to be off the hook......


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

IT'S TIME TO POLISH THE WIRES AND CLEAN THEM WHITE WALLTIRES !!!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TODAY?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 23 2005, 09:55 AM~3871866
> *JUST DONT LET THE RICER IN NOT LIKE ANYONE IS CHECKING THEM OUT THE ONLY TIME ANYONE SEE THEM IS WHEN THERE GOING FROM WERE THE REAL CARS ARE AT TO THE HOP AREA TO SEE THE HOP AND IF YOUR GONNA GO BY A HOTDOG BESIDES THAT I NEVER SEE ANYONE THERE BUT THE OWNERS OF THE RICERS
> *


Hey fool..............you telling me you didn't check out the Honda when I rolled thru


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Today, last Sunday of the month....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

ill be there somehow i hope


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA I SAW IT BUT DID I WANNA SEE IT


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 25 2005, 03:47 PM~3882128
> *YEA I SAW IT BUT DID I WANNA SEE IT
> *


i know i dont :burn:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I THOUGHT LA PUENTE WASNT GONNA HAPPEN TODAY BUT I QUESS IT IS?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 25 2005, 04:17 PM~3882308
> *I THOUGHT LA PUENTE WASNT GONNA HAPPEN TODAY BUT I QUESS IT IS?
> *


it better if im driving there


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I talked to Epics Friday, it is on. It will be the 2nd and last Sunday of the month.......


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 25 2005, 02:47 PM~3882128
> *YEA I SAW IT BUT DID I WANNA SEE IT
> *


Ouch........lol..........I'll roll the coupe to the next one.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

man it was dead until like 7:30 and they came like ormigas..shit got packed.. props for epics also for planting new flowers and shit over there to keep up the spot.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

how did everything turn out in the end with the ppl from the city goin onver there


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

If they were there, we didn't know who they were. We expected that they would not announce their presence.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 26 2005, 08:43 AM~3885680
> *If they were there, we didn't know who they were. We expected that they would not announce their presence.
> *


you didnt see them.. they where with the creesed up dickies and charlie browns..lol they where trying to blend in.. the only thing is that they where 
gavachos..lol good to see you over there raidernation.. how did the raffle go.. hope it was enough to help out in what you guys put out..


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Good Job Epics, another good time....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Greg,

Sorry but we didn't even get to the raffle when we got closed down. Anyone that bought tickets, please take them this Sunday and we will reumburse for them. I will be there from 6 pm-7 pm for the reimbursments. Very sorry but we got shut down.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Alex


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn really that sucks why is that... i thought everything was cool


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will not be having the cruise night this Sunday, only reimbursments.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Nah, the same guys came around and ruined it. I will be posting some info later today so staye tuned!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

*Epics Car Club* would like to thank all the Clubs and Solo riders that have supported us over the last few months. It has been a good time kicking it with you all and we have enjoyed your presence. 

That being said, it is with great sorrow that I announce *Epics Car Club* will no longer be sponsoring the cruise night at the Hacienda Mart due to unforeseen problems. We have struggled to provide a great place for us all to just kick back and have a great time. We worked hard and it was going well. Over the last few weeks, we have had problems with the local gang members that feel like they should be able to go through and gang bang there anytime they felt like it. Unfortunately, that will become too dangerous as most of us bring our children to this location. 

It is not worth anyone getting hurt or shot over that location so Epics has decided to pull our name off of the cruise night. We will be looking for other locations that we can meet and show off our rides. 

Once again, thanks for all the support and we hope to find a new spot soon.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

UMMMM!!! DAMN GANG MEMBERS!!!! SO HARD BUT STILL LIVE AT HOME WITH MOMMY!!!!!



GET A JOB!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

It's a damn shame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

BIG UPS!!! TO EPICS CAR CLUB!!! THANKS FOR PROVIDING THAT LOCATION FOR US, AND PUTTING UP WITH ALL THE DRAMA...

THIS LOCATION WILL GO DOWN IN THE HISTORY BOOKS AS ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE SPOTS!!! THANKS AGAIN EPICS C.C.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you EPICS for the great show. I know that this was a hard thing to do, everything was going well till a few weeks ago. I agree that it is not worth anyone getting hurt. Big props to Big Joe for giving all he had to resolve this problem.....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thank you because without all of the Riders, it would have been nothing!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Alex, I will send your regards to Big Joe...!!!
Epics will still be at all the Shows so we'll see you all there...!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Any raffle tickets that were bought by GTG members will be counted as a donation to EPICS to help with the flower that you guys planted for the owner.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Alex, That is why we had the raffle in the first place but we want to be fair to everyone. We appreciate the donation!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

sad to hear a good spot got closed down!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks epics for holding it down for all of us for a min. its fucked up cuz i know the second before last time i was there the guys from our club had noticed a couple of guys that didnt fit in lookin for trouble kind of attitude with them. its fucked up cuz we gotta put up with these low life ppl that make us and our community look bad. i know you guys dedicated a lot of time and effort into this. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Rick
Look for us to have another spot soon.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

you know when you guys find that spot the family's down to suport


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Gracias Rick and Strictly Familia


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY THATS PRETTY FUCKED UP ALL OVER A LOUD MOUTH HYNA! I THINKNWE SHOULD HAVE TALKED 2 THEM FOOLS SOMEWHERE ELSE N LET THEM LITTLE BITCHES KNOW HIT THEY COULD REALLY GET THEM SELVES INTO FUCKIN AROUND WITH ALL THEM WOMEN N CHILDREN!!! THEY HAVE NO FUCKIN CLUE WHAT BANGIN IS! DOES ANYBODY KNOW THIER BIG HOMIES? :twak:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: fliks from last night !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

KING KERMIT *EPICS cc* crushing the competition !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Big Joe and the EPICS C.C., for the cool cruise spot.
i know you guys will find a bigger and better.
Blue Demon, DUKE'S C.C.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

What up Blue Byrd


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

AFTER THE SPOT WAS OVER.....*EPICS* AND THE HOMIES FROM *NEW CREATIONS* ROLLED DEEP TO IN-N-OUT FOR THE MUNCHIEZ !!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 26 2005, 11:30 AM~3886827
> *What up Blue Byrd
> *


WHATS UP LOCO ? I'M ABOUT TO CRASH OUT RIGHT NOW ....
I'M SLEEPY HOMEZ.......ANYWAYS, IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT LAST NIGHT...
BUT YOU ARE RIGHT , THE SPOT WILL GET DANGEROUS IF WE KEEP HAVING IT, YOU KNOW......

"CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG"


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

THANKS TO EPICS C.C. TO BIG JOE AND LIL JOE RAIDERNATION AND EVERYONE THAT MADE THE CRUISE NIGHT POSSIBLE THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME I COULD TAKE FAMILY TO A PLACE AND HAVE A GREAT TIME BUT SO MUCH FOR THAT THANK TO THE LOCAL GANGS CAANT WE JUST LIVE IN PEACE AND TO THE GANGS MAN CANT YOU GUYS JUST LET SOMETHING BE YEAH ITS YOUR TERRITORY BUT HEY MANY PEOPLE WALK IT EVERY DAY JUST LET SHIT BE SOMETIMES GUYS WHAT PLEASURE YOU GUYS GET OUT OF BREAKING SOMETHING GOOD UP THAT MAKES YOUR CITY LOOK ON T.V.AND ON MAGAZINES THANKS TO EPICS LOOK LIKE A PEACEFUL GREAT CITY WHY MUST YOU PUSH TO MAKE THAT CITY NOW BE LIKE OH DONT CRUISE LA PUENTE ITS A HOT SPOT ALL I ASK TO ANY GANG MEMBER WHY MUST YOU GUYS KEEP THAT IMAGE. " JUST LET SHIT BE AND COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DONT START SHIT THERE TO MANNY PEOPLE AND CHILDREN CAN GET HURT" SIT THERE AND THINK WITH YOUR HEART NOT WITH YOUR GUNS..................... BUT ANYWAYS EPICS IT WAS THE BEST AND WILL SEE YOU AROUND TO SUPPORT ANYTHING YOU GUYS DO IN THE FUTURE ONCE AGAIN THIS PAGE SHOULD BE A TRIBUTE TO EPICS C.C. SGV. FOR GIVING ALL THAT EFFORT AND TIME TO US.........TO EPICS C.C. 

ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN CHICANO STYLE S.G.V.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Gracias Biggman


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

this 58 was lookin tuff last night !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

so what happened last nite? it got into some shit...is that why there was no1 when i got there :angry: 
fuckin long ass drive and for nothing cuz some knuckleheads messed it up????


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Sep 26 2005, 02:44 PM~3888117
> *so what happened last nite? it got into some shit...is that why there was no1 when i got there  :angry:
> fuckin long ass drive and for nothing cuz some knuckleheads messed it up????
> *


Dispensa bro, but, it was necessary to call it quits....we do not want anything to pop off...you know what I mean..........until then...................................
like Jim Morrison says "THIS IS THEE END" for us cruisng at the spot..........


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

damn, we live in los angeles and cant get shit to do.....to me this summer has been wack....and i got my car ready to cruise and had time to go...but it just wasnt like 2004 for me....  maybe its just me :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

awwwwwww..... the good old days ............. :cheesy:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 26 2005, 09:07 PM~3888311
> *awwwwwww..... the good old days ............. :cheesy:
> *



good old days of 2 sundays ago


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

POST UP FLICKS OF THE SPOT IF ANYONE HAS SOME........


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Sep 26 2005, 03:12 PM~3888349
> *good old days of 2 sundays ago
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: PINCHES CHOLO'S :angry: LA CAGAN :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT ITS WAS KOO WHILE IT LASTED BUT BETTER TO BE SAFE THEN SORRY


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

sad to hear but you guys know DUKES always got your back dont worry you will get a bigger and better place its all good keep those heads up its not over till the wheels fall off


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I LOVE LA BUT I HATE IT SOMETIMES TOO!!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE ME AND MY CLUB THANK YOU GUYS FOR HAVING US KICKING IT ON LAST SUNDAY WE WERE HOPING TO MAKED THE NEXT TIME BUT I SEE WHAT HAPPEND THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE WE WILL BE WHAITING FOR THE NEXT SPOT HOMIE THIS IS BIG ROB FROM MILLENIUM CC 4 LIFE :barf:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

THANKS 4 DA MEMORIES HOMMIES I GOT 2 BE THERE 2 WITNESS DA SPOT GREAT PLACE WE DROVE FROM DA (818) VALLE ....AND WOULD DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN WELL I HOPE THIS DOES NOT STOP ALL DA RIDERS FROM KICKING BACK AND FINDING A NEW SPOT ...THE STREETS ARE ALWAYS GOING 2 BE FULL OF BULLSHIT 2 BAD WE ARE THE ONES THAT PAY THA PRICE I HAVE NOTICED DA DROP OF SPOTS 2 HANG OUT AND NEXT THING U NO WE WILL BE CHILLIN WITH OUR CARS IN OUR DRIVEWAYS WITH SOME LAWN CHAIRS JUST LOOKIN AT OUR OWN CARS ....WELL HOMMIES KEEP US POSTED OF ANY MOVEMENTS AND LOCATIONS ME AND MY HOMMIES DAT ROLLED WANNA THANK U 4 DA SPOT U HOMMIES PROVIDED .....DONT LET THA STREETS AND GANGS GET THE BEST OF US WE A GROUP OF OUR OWN AND WE DEEP ASS FUCK OURSELF MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL DA RIDERS AND ALL DA HOMMIES DAT LOVE DA SPORT OF LOWRIDING LIKE ME ...IM OUT ''NOTHING BUT TROUBLE'' IM IN HERE REPPIN MY SELF .....

I WILL POST SOME PICS OF DA SPOT...
WHEN I WAS THERE ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

FEW SHOTS ....OF DA MEMORIES....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

DA SPOT.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

MORE FLICKS....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

(LP).......................


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: ......................GREAT SPOT....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

RAZA HAVING A GREAT TIME......


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCK IT WOULD BE KOOL IF SOMEONE GOT A PERMIT TO DO THAT SHIT AT ELYSIAN


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

MORE PICS OF DA SPOT....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IS IT POSIBLE TO GET A PERMIT TO DO THAT SHIT UP AS A SPOT?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 26 2005, 10:10 PM~3891740
> *FUCK IT WOULD BE KOOL IF SOMEONE GOT A PERMIT TO DO THAT SHIT AT ELYSIAN
> *




I AGREE HOMMIE I SAID DA SAME A WHILE BACK BUT PEOPLE DONT WANNA DEAL WITH DA HASSLE...OF PERMITS I SAY ''SANTA FE DAM '' U PAY 2 GET IN BUT ITS PRIVATE PROPERTY....AND THEY PROVIDE POLICE....IT LOOKS GOOD EVERY 1ST OF DA YEAR ....GREAT PLACE ....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

~~~~~~THE~~~~~~END~~~~~~~OF A GREAT SPOT.........................

HOPE U ALL LIKED DA FLICKS OF A GREAT PLACE...




SEE YAH SOON.............................


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HOW IS IT THAT YOU GO ABOUT THE PERMITS IS IT THAT BAD? AS FOR THE DAME NEVER BEEN THERE BUT IF YOU HAVE TO PAY YOU KNOE SOME RAZA SURE DONT WANNA PAY HOW MUCH DO THEY CHARGE ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 26 2005, 10:18 PM~3891814
> *HOW IS IT THAT YOU GO ABOUT THE PERMITS IS IT THAT BAD? AS FOR THE DAME NEVER BEEN THERE BUT IF YOU HAVE TO PAY YOU KNOE SOME RAZA SURE DONT WANNA PAY HOW MUCH DO THEY CHARGE ?
> *



HOMMIES WILL PAY 4 A GREAT PLACE ....AND ITS PRIVATE AWAY FROM DA CAGA PALOS ......WELL HOMMIE THERS 2 MUCH 2 SAY ABOUT SPOTS BUT I WILL LEAVE THAT 2 ALL DA HOMMIES DAT GOT BETTER IDEAS AS 4 MY SELF ITS JUST ME SPEAKING MY MIND ....CANT DO IT ALONE IT TAKES 2 MUCH HELP FROM LOTS OF PEOPLE....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE KOO SHIT ABOUT LA PUENTE WAS IT WAS LATE AND WE HAD LITES AND IT WAS KOO CAN WE STAY LATE AT THE DAMN? WHAT TIME WOULD WE HAVE TO BE OUTTA THERE I JUST REMEBERD ELYSIAN HAS NO LIGHTS AND I THINK YOU GOTTA BE GONE BY 10PM


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

HOPE WE CAN ALL SUPPORT ALL EXCISTING PLACES DAT STILL GOT IT GOING ON AND WE CAN DO OUR PART 2 KEEP DA RIDERS OUT IN DA STREETS ......


KEEP ME POSTED OF ANY GOOD SPOTS....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FOR NOW I QUESS THE DAMN LOOKS GOOD LETS SEE WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK,SHOULD IT BE THE NEXT SPOT?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 26 2005, 10:26 PM~3891884
> *THE KOO SHIT ABOUT LA PUENTE WAS IT WAS LATE AND WE HAD LITES AND IT WAS KOO CAN WE STAY LATE AT THE DAMN? WHAT TIME WOULD WE HAVE TO BE OUTTA THERE I JUST REMEBERD ELYSIAN HAS NO LIGHTS AND I THINK YOU GOTTA BE GONE BY 10PM
> *




DONT NO BIG DOWG SOMEONE WOULD HAVE 2 RESEARCH DA SPOT 4 TIMES...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU THINK YOU CAN SEE WHATS UP,ITS IN UR HOOD QUE NO? YOU GOT MY VOTE


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

AND A BIG WUTT'S UP 2 ALL DA HOMMIES DAT NO ME ''NOTHING BUT TROUBLE'' AKA ''JESSE'' (818) REPPIN ......


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 26 2005, 10:36 PM~3891921
> *YOU THINK YOU CAN SEE WHATS UP,ITS IN UR HOOD QUE NO? YOU GOT MY VOTE
> *



WELL HOMMIE DAT'S WAY OF MY HOOD I STAY IN ''DA SAN FERNANDO VALLE'' THE ONLY DAM IN MY CITY IS ''HANSEM DAM'' DAT SPOT USE 2 BE GOOD A FEW YEARS AGO...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

818 valle reppin


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHHHHH FUCK WELL WHO CAN SEE WHATS UP AT THE DAM THEN? IAM SURE THAT CAN BE A FUTURE SPOT


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 26 2005, 10:42 PM~3891948
> *OHHHHH FUCK WELL WHO CAN SEE WHATS UP AT THE DAM THEN? IAM SURE THAT CAN BE A FUTURE SPOT
> *



WELL HOMMIE DATS WHY I SAID IT WAS JUST MY MIND AT WORK WE NEED MORE IDEAS FROM OTHER PEOPLE DAT GOT DA HELP I WOULD NOT WANT EVERYONE THINKING WE TRYING 2 START A SPOT IM JUST SPEAKING OUT IDEAS ...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

well homies i hope you vatos find a good spot and not to far just incase i wanna roll !!! becuz fuck!!! i got a big body and with these gas prices my shit takes alot to fell up


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ORALE I GOT YOU WELL LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I got a spot in Pomona, I already talked to Epics so we might do something there. If you want to check it out we are having a show on Oct 15

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198893

It is fenced in and we have our own restrooms and cafe. Come out on the 15th and let me know if this will work......

Peace...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SPOT THATS CRACKIN LIKE ''LA PUENTE'' GET AT ME WITH SOME INFO ....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

I think there still may be some people headed for the Hacienda Mart. It seems one of the OG's from that hood is talking with those youngsters and said he can keep them in check, that he's got alot of juice with them. We are not sure how that will work out but we will play it by ear. 

If things work out, I will post it and let all the Riders know...!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted bro


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

I will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTYMERZFOLIFE (Sep 27, 2005)

Y AINT ANYONE SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT KUSTOM FITTED CAR CLUB THEY STARTED THE CRUISE NIGHT AT HACIENDA MART WITH EPICS I AINT FROM KUSTOM FITTED BUT THEY MY HOMIES AN EVERYONE ONE KEEP SAYING EPICS THIS AN EPICS THAT WAT HAPPN 2 KUSTOM FITTED. IM COO WIT EPICS ALSO 
BUT IF U ASK EPICS THEY'LL LET EVERYONE NO THEY WERENT THE ONLY ONES AT HACIENDA MART ON SUNDAYS SO SHOUTS OUT 2 KUSTOM FITTED CAR CLUB BOTH SIDES ALSO 2 EPICS SGV AN THA HOMIES FROM OUR WAY 

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Big thanks to Big Tymerz Car Club for telling it like it really is. It's about time somebody gave us our props as well as Epics. Thanks homie. Big Tymerz cool for life.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

WELL THANK U-2 ''KUSTOM FITTED CAR CLUB'' 4 GETTIN DA SPOT GOING I WAS NEW 2 DA SPOT WE JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO AND WE WERE TOLD IT WAS EPICS GETTIN DA SPOT GOING BUT IT'S A GOOD SPOT HOPE IT COMES BACK IN FULL FORCE................ AND MUCH PROPS 2-U BOTH....


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WELL FROM A WOMENS POINT OF VIEW THATS BEEN LOWRIDING FROM THE GATE
I THINK THAT WE ARE LUCKY THAT WE HAD SOMEWHERE TO GO. YEAH IT WAS
FUN AND EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME BUT,THERE WILL ALWAYS BE FEED BACK
SOME GOOD SOME BAD. THATS LIFE! IVE BEEN KICKING BACK WITH THE EPICS FOR AWHILE AND THERE COOL PEOPLE. I SUPPORT THEM TO THE FULLEST!! BUT
AS FOR THIS CLUB CUSTOM FITTED I DONT KNOW THEM BUT SINCE WE ALL BEEN
AT THE HACIENDA MART IVE SEEN NO CUSTOM FITTED HEPLING PICKING UP TRASH AT THE END OF THE NIGHT ONCE OR MAYBE TWICE TRYING TO DIRECT
TRAFFIC. IF YOU WANT PROPS CUSTOM FITTED EARN IT LIKE THE EPICS DID. 
IM SURE MOST OR ALL CAR CLUBS WILL AGREE WITH ME ON THAT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 27 2005, 07:39 PM~3898584
> *WELL FROM A WOMENS POINT OF VIEW THATS BEEN LOWRIDING FROM THE GATE
> I THINK THAT WE ARE LUCKY THAT WE HAD SOMEWHERE TO GO. YEAH IT WAS
> FUN AND EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME BUT,THERE WILL ALWAYS BE FEED BACK
> ...



I AGREE THATS WHY I TOUGHT IT WAS EPICS SPOT.....


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

any new spots yet??


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES THIS IS BIG ROB JUST KICKING IT THINKING OF NEXT WEEK IN LAS VEGAS HOPE TO SEE EPICS CC OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 27 2005, 08:39 PM~3898584
> *WELL FROM A WOMENS POINT OF VIEW THATS BEEN LOWRIDING FROM THE GATE
> I THINK THAT WE ARE LUCKY THAT WE HAD SOMEWHERE TO GO. YEAH IT WAS
> FUN AND EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME BUT,THERE WILL ALWAYS BE FEED BACK
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 27 2005, 06:39 PM~3898584
> *WELL FROM A WOMENS POINT OF VIEW THATS BEEN LOWRIDING FROM THE GATE
> I THINK THAT WE ARE LUCKY THAT WE HAD SOMEWHERE TO GO. YEAH IT WAS
> FUN AND EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME BUT,THERE WILL ALWAYS BE FEED BACK
> ...


bigoly i do agree


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 27 2005, 07:39 PM~3898584
> *WELL FROM A WOMENS POINT OF VIEW THATS BEEN LOWRIDING FROM THE GATE
> I THINK THAT WE ARE LUCKY THAT WE HAD SOMEWHERE TO GO. YEAH IT WAS
> FUN AND EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME BUT,THERE WILL ALWAYS BE FEED BACK
> ...


I hate to say it but all I seen was Epics also. No disrespect to Custom Fitted, but on every corner was an Epics shirt directing traffic.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 27 2005, 07:39 PM~3898584
> *WELL FROM A WOMENS POINT OF VIEW THATS BEEN LOWRIDING FROM THE GATE
> I THINK THAT WE ARE LUCKY THAT WE HAD SOMEWHERE TO GO. YEAH IT WAS
> FUN AND EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME BUT,THERE WILL ALWAYS BE FEED BACK
> ...


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZFOLIFE_@Sep 27 2005, 02:05 PM~3896340
> *Y AINT ANYONE SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT KUSTOM FITTED CAR CLUB THEY STARTED THE CRUISE NIGHT AT HACIENDA MART WITH EPICS       I AINT FROM KUSTOM FITTED BUT THEY MY HOMIES AN EVERYONE ONE KEEP SAYING EPICS THIS AN EPICS THAT  WAT HAPPN 2 KUSTOM FITTED. IM COO WIT EPICS  ALSO
> BUT IF U ASK EPICS THEY'LL LET EVERYONE NO THEY WERENT THE ONLY ONES AT HACIENDA MART ON SUNDAYS       SO SHOUTS OUT 2 KUSTOM FITTED CAR CLUB BOTH SIDES  ALSO 2 EPICS SGV AN THA HOMIES FROM OUR WAY
> 
> ...


Well first off, I would like to let everyone know that Custom Fitted did start this cruise night with *The EPICS Car Club*. But since it is being put out there, lets go ahead and tell it how it really is. 

The Hacienda Mart has been a good place to kick it for the Riders, but without all the leg work that *The Epics Car Club* has put into it, there would be no spot. *Epics* is the ones that spent all the time getting permission from the Land Owners and the Sherrif to have this event. *Epics* is the Club that spent hours directing traffic during this event and then staying an hour or two after to pick up all the trash and make sure it was cleaned up. *Epics* spent hours going to each business at the Location and getting their approval for us being there. *Epics* went to all the business owners to get signatures from their managers supporting this event for the City Council. *Epics* purchased and planted the flowers that were damaged by the crowd when the Land Owner was about to shut it down permanently. *Epics* purchased the caution tape to circle the Hop Area. 

Lets give props were props is due. I will give *James and Big E* props for the help they did give us but even that was very minimal, like picking up some trash and directing traffic for a few. It wasn't the club because as far as I know Custom Fitted has quite a few members. When we asked why isn't the club helping out, the reply we got was "My guys are hard headed and they don't listen to me, I can't get them to help". So no it wasn't Custom Fitted as a club that was with us. It was *James and Big E individually*. Not the rest of those guys that were taking up 2 rows of parking. If they would have all helped, then you could say "why only Epics?" 

This is not a put down to Custom Fitted but if you want to tell it like it really is, then there you go. Now someone has told it how it really is.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joynoon_@Sep 27 2005, 02:56 PM~3896758
> *Big thanks to Big Tymerz Car Club for telling it like it really is.  It's about time somebody gave us our props as well as Epics.  Thanks homie.  Big Tymerz cool for life.
> *


I will be the first to give *you and Big E props*. You guys were there when we started this. But you know it wasn't a club effort on Custom Fitted's part. We recognize that *you and Big E* were there but you are putting it out there like people are wrong for giving Epics props. If you want to do that, then put out there how much of the actual work Custom Fitted as a club put into it. How many store owners did Custom Fitted get signatures from for the City Council members? How may times did Custom Fitted stay and clean the entire parking lot. How much did it cost Custom Fitted out of their pockets to keep it going? How many shows did Custom Fitted go to to promote this event?

Epics had to be there every time till 12 am or later. It is not a put down to you, but it is also not our fault that people have seen it *how it really is*. We didn't go to everyone and say"forget about Custom Fitted." They didn't see Custom Fitted doing the work.

There have been members from other clubs that have also helped us till the end. But when you sum it all up, It has been Epics that put the thing together and kept it rolling till now. And NO, I am not upset but people should give credit where credit is due...!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WUTS UP HOMIES CHECK OUT SHOWS AND VEVENTS

PRE VEGAS PARTY @ CLUB VOLUME.


EVERY ONE IS INVITED...


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Homie, we may be there.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i aint bad mouthin any body or dissin anyone but the streets know who and seen who really put it down. cant help the facts.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 28 2005, 08:47 AM~3901785
> *i aint bad mouthin any body or dissin anyone but the streets know who and seen who really put it down. cant help the facts.
> *


Whats up Homie.... see you in Vegas...!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 28 2005, 11:31 AM~3902097
> *Whats up Homie.... see you in Vegas...!!!
> *


man its sad to say it but imma lay it at home next weekend. but im gonna try to support the old memories show though. but the rest of the family will be in vegas


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thats cool Homie....we'll see you at the other upcoming events...que no!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

for sure big dawg!!!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Rick...!!!


----------



## BIGTYMERZFOLIFE (Sep 27, 2005)

IM GIVEN EPICS THERE PROPS DO GET ME WRONG IAM BUT IM JUS SAYING CUSTOM FITTED AN OTHER CLUBS USE 2 HELP CLEAN UP JUS LIKE EPICS BUT WAT EVERS ITS ALL GOOD. 
BIG TYMERZ C.C


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

no prob... thanks


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Raidernation, I have nothing against you guys getting your props. It's all cool. All I did was thank BigTymerz for the props they gave us for starting the spot. Epics Car Club started this "Event" to be as big as it is , with all the problems, therefore I think your car club should have been responsible for trash and directing traffic. And just to set it all straight Custom Fitted Car Club is a new club with only 2 members, James and Big E. When we started the spot with you guys it was a safe family oriented spot. Now it is NOT safe. I can't bring my wife and kids anymore because something IS going to happen and someone IS going to get hurt. And unfortunately it will be an innocnet bystander. You guys witnessed when I tried to keep the peace, my life was put in danger. Thats not a safe family oriented spot like we strated it out to be. I do give Epics Car Club, along with Custom Fitted and Phat Styles, props for hooking up the spot. But as far as the "event" all those props and duties go to Epics Car Club. Much love to all the other car clubs that come out peacefully and help Epics keep the "event" clean. Alot of people standing around don't do anything but cause problems. Let's get some activites going to keep people occupied and out of trouble. And also keep in mind that less alcohol means more fun and less problems. Cause I noticed the couple of times I did help pick up trash at the end of the night I had a trunk full of beer bottles that I recyled the next day. I never intended to upset or piss any body off. Believe me Epics, I know you deserve your props and you get them from Custom Fitted.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Take the good with the bad, If both CC started it then it should have stayed that way, But to blame Epics for the trouble that started, Bro that's out of line.
Fools are everywhere, Dukes Cruise Night sometimes have problem, you just have to stay on top of it. 

There is no I in team, we all have to stick together to keep the peace....

Being a small club that understandable, be the best you can be......

Is the custom Euros that carry a Custom Fitted Phat Styles stickers a differant club then??

Like I said I am not hating, I just reading the topic and quoting from experiance.....

Peace....


----------



## wcx13casper (Sep 1, 2005)

it was a cool spot but its only common sense it was bound to come to an end, its smack in the middle of like 3 neighborhoods. need to find a spot in a "white" neighborhood...lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wcx13casper_@Sep 28 2005, 08:24 PM~3906030
> *it was a cool spot but its only common sense it was bound to come to an end, its smack in the middle of like 3 neighborhoods. need to find a spot in a "white" neighborhood...lol
> *




THAT WOULD BE NICE HOMMIE LIKE WESTWOOD OR BEVERLY HILLS OR BETTER YET LETS MAKE IT IN DA POLICE DEPARTMENT THATS WERE WE WOULD ALL BE 4 TAKIN DA LOW LOWS 2 DA WHITE SIDE OF TOWN...LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wcx13casper_@Sep 28 2005, 08:24 PM~3906030
> *it was a cool spot but its only common sense it was bound to come to an end, its smack in the middle of like 3 neighborhoods. need to find a spot in a "white" neighborhood...lol
> *


I think we all knew it was not a long term spot......

White Neighborhoods will bring out the dudes in there 50's with there Hot Rods :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 28 2005, 06:52 PM~3905811
> *Take the good with the bad, If both CC started it then it should have stayed that way, But to blame Epics for the trouble that started, Bro that's out of line.
> Fools are everywhere, Dukes Cruise Night sometimes have problem, you just have to stay on top of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex....


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

we have a "white spot" out here.........how about you guys come to the valley? since "we" (the few that do) drive outta town always........theres not enough lowriders representing.......... :uh: 
but the season is almost over


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joynoon_@Sep 28 2005, 01:03 PM~3903586
> *Raidernation, I have nothing against you guys getting your props.  It's all cool.  All I did was thank BigTymerz for the props they gave us for starting the spot.  Epics Car Club started this "Event" to be as big as it is , with all the problems, therefore I think your car club should have been responsible for trash and directing traffic.  And just to set it all straight Custom Fitted Car Club is a new club with only 2 members, James and Big E.  When we started the spot with you guys it was a safe family oriented spot.  Now it is NOT safe.  I can't bring my wife and kids anymore because something IS going to happen and someone IS going to get hurt.  And unfortunately it will be an innocnet bystander.  You guys witnessed when I tried to keep the peace, my life was put in danger.  Thats not a safe family oriented spot like we strated it out to be.  I do give Epics Car Club, along with Custom Fitted and Phat Styles, props for hooking up the spot.  But as far as the "event" all those props and duties go to Epics Car Club.   Much love to all the other car clubs that come out peacefully and help Epics keep the "event" clean.  Alot of people standing around don't do anything but cause problems.  Let's get some activites going to keep people occupied and out of trouble.  And also keep in mind that less alcohol means more fun and less problems.  Cause I noticed the couple of times I did help pick up trash at the end of the night I had a trunk full of beer bottles that I recyled the next day.  I never intended to upset or piss any body off.  Believe me Epics, I know you deserve your props and you get them from Custom Fitted.
> *


Thanks for the props. I guess we were confused, because we thought those guys that were flying the Phat Styles~Custom Fitted logo were a part of Custom Fitted Car Club. If Thats not the case, then it has all been a mix up I guess. As far as it not being a safe spot, it is the same as the day we started. The problems have come from sources outside the event, not from any of the clubs. And we don't promote or condone the consumption of alcohol at this event. Unfortunately, we cannot be the alcohol police and check everyones cups for the product, and the few that did consume were not the cause of any of the problems. We also don't condone the use of DRUGS, but unfortunately, it happened even though we asked certain people not to do it...!!!

You're right, it was our responsibilty to clean the place and directing traffic and we did, but we are not the ones asking for the props, they just call it as they see it. Listen, we are not in a competition with Custom Fitted, we just did what we were supposed to do and thats what people saw. There doesn't need to be any dispute over it because we are not calling out the community to give us anything. We just ask for support when we do have the event. Epics has supported many events because we support the Lowrider community. Thats how our lifestyle stays up...!!!

This will be our last reply to this issue. We will leave it at that and move on and try to make the best of things.


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Custom Fitted is sponsoring a HOP OFF @ the Hacienda Mart. We will be giving away $250 cash and a King of the Hacienda Mart Crown. We'd like to see all out there participating in this end of the season event. (Including Epics - Cause somehow simple comments are turning into a BIG misunderstanding which was never my intention.) We will be passing out flyers for those who are still coming out this Sunday.


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=293205]


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=293206]


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Photos of the Crown will be posted on Monday!


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Bring the kids and the lowrider bikes! We will be giving away kid prizes for the best lowrider bikes. This is a FAMILY event - Come out and have FUN!!


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Raidernation, Let me know if you guys know anybody with a ruler for the Hops


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=293425]We will even be giving out a prize for the one who "tried" to HOP!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY JOYNOON YOU REPLIED TO THE EPICS THAT THE HACIENDA MART IS AN UNSAFE PLACE TO BE AND THAT YOU WOULDNT BRING YOUR WIFE AND CHILDREN SOMEONE WILL GET HURT YOU REPLIED ON SEPT28TH AT1.03 PM
ITS POSTED. SINCE ITS BEEN A GREAT TURN OUT YOU BLAME THE EPICS FOR
IT BEING UNSAFE FAMILY ORIENTATED SPOT THEN WHY ARE YOU GONNA BE THERE ON THE 9TH OF OCT. YOUR GOING BACK ON YOUR WORD OF UNSAFE
YOU BUMPED YOU HEAD!!! ALL THE BIG HEADLINERS ARE GOING TO VEGAS
YEAH VEGAS WHERE THERES A REAL SHOW AND YOU CAN HOP YOUR ASS OFF
AND NOT BEING HASSLED BY FOOLS. GOOD LUCK BUDDY AT YOUR FUNKY HOP
AND DONT GET THE CROWN FROM BURGER KING.......................................
GET YOUR OWN WEB SITE CUZ.........................


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Queen, you guys coming out to Pomona on the 15th?? Don't get caught slipping into darkness  

Let your man know I said what's up!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin: SUAVE A AL


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

BLUEBYRD' IN THA HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 29 2005, 11:53 PM~3914117
> *AND DONT GET THE CROWN FROM BURGER KING.......................................
> GET YOUR OWN WEB SITE CUZ.........................
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 29 2005, 10:49 PM~3914332
> *BLUEBYRD' IN THA HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Whats Up Blue. You down for this Saturday? Give me a call and I'll give you the 411...!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey Queen - First of all I am not a cuz or a blood. I'm James. So don't label me. Second we must have got off on the wrong foot. I'm sorry if I am upsetting anybody on layitlow. I am only speaking my mind - NO disresprect to anyone or any club. Now on a personal note I got $25 that says you can't take my $100 nor my crown - Whether it comes from Burger King or a Cracker Jack box. Put your money where your mouth is Queen and lets have some fun! :biggrin:


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=294458]This is the Hacienda Mart I remember - True club love - Lets keep it that way


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

theirs a huge spot in long beach right off the 405 freeway and bellflower blvd,good area.
the spot is off of BELLFLOWER AND SPRING STREET theirs a Kmart and a huge ass parkin lot thats always empty.
theirs a carls jr,denny's,starbucks,lowes and a gang of parkin spots always empty on sunday nights.

wouldn't be a bad spot to check out since its freeway freindly and the spot is in a good area,have it on a sunday night and see what happens.

doen't hurt to try or at least drive by their on a sunday night and check it out.

just my 2 cents


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The Queen and Her Royal Court have some mad hoppers, I don't know if your $125.00 is safe. Well it probly is that's chump change to Her Majisty.

LOL, Just had to throw that out there. This is all in fun.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

No Hating, can't we all just get along....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so has anyone found a new spot yet ? ?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 30 2005, 10:40 PM~3921009
> *
> *


Por Que?????


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Extra Extra...read all about it.....Hacienda Mart is not dead yet...!!!! More info 2 come...!!!! Be back on Wednesday...!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on Homie.......it's been 3 hrs already.......whats the news......... :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joynoon_@Sep 30 2005, 09:45 AM~3916142
> *Hey Queen - First of all I am not a cuz or a blood.  I'm James.  So don't label me.  Second we must have got off on the wrong foot.  I'm sorry if I am upsetting anybody on layitlow.  I am only speaking my mind - NO disresprect to anyone or any club.  Now on a personal note I got $25 that says you can't take my $100 nor my crown - Whether it comes from Burger King or a Cracker Jack box.  Put your money where your mouth is Queen and lets have some fun!  :biggrin:
> *


man homie you whoever own the black lux did not pay the $100.00 bucks to the homie that bet him that time you guys hopped against us.. oh i forgot he still thinks he won :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT'S UP IS IGT GOING TO HAPPEND THIS SUNDAY HIT ME UP HOMIE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Sep 20 2005, 12:56 PM~3851206
> *It will be on this weekend! After that, we will be back on the 2nd and last Sunday of each month.
> *



I heard it's the 2nd and last Sunday of the Month. I was told if Epics is not on the seen that the sheriffs will shut it down. So for this Sunday I think it's a no go. But I am not from Epics or Custom Fitted, I am just going by what I was told when I was kicking it with Raidernation......


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

OKAY THANK'S


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so i sthe spot burnt or not?

i hear so much shit i forget whats what .

any info ?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Raidernation is being tight lip about something.....He won't say, but it looks like they might have worked things out......But he won't say......

To top it off, he left on vactions......we won't know till the middle of next week......

That's no way to treat the homies......... :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

If its the second and last Sunday, tommorow would be a no go :dunno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY FRIED WHAT CAR YOU SLAPPING THEM SATS ON


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I MEAN SEATS :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 2 2005, 02:13 PM~3928244
> *I MEAN SEATS :biggrin:
> *


Ah`shit`man...........fucking Rod was jus playing. Those seats weren't mine. They said chicken on em so he posted it up.....lol. :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHHHHHHHH I THOUT HE WAS FOR REAL


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Nah man........thats why I was like, "they were supposed to use chicken feathers instead of croc". I could see how someone would take that seriously.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I WAS THE ONE THAT SAID THEY SHOULD HAVE USED FEATHERS :biggrin: I KINDA THOUGHT AFTER THAT THEY WERE FUCKING AROUND


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

flick of EPICS crashing the pomona fair last friday !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Epics chillen at the park........... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

another flick of us at the park on saturday...
KILLA KERMIT.....KILLA KERMIT......KILLA KERMIT......EPICS C.C


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=298883] Who's The King?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thats gangsta  
too bad every event didn't have these


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD CUSTOM FITTED :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 1 2005, 09:44 PM~3925657
> *Raidernation is being tight lip about something.....He won't say, but it looks like they might have worked things out......But he won't say......
> 
> To top it off, he left on vactions......we won't know till the middle of next week......
> ...


Okay Alex....

I will give new info soon. We will not be there on the 9th. We are working on it and will let everyone know ASAP!!


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Raidernation, We're sorry to hear you guys won't be there this Sunday. We would have liked you there for this hop. (Wanted to see Kermit enter the contest and try for that crown!) 

We are throwing this Hop Off for all the riders and clubs that can't make the Vegas Show. No reason for us to sit around sad that we couldn't have any fun. 

Come on out and let's hop!! And have some PEACEFUL FAMILY FUN!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We will be at the Vegas Show this weekend. Hope all turns out well...!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Oct 5 2005, 08:55 AM~3946030
> *We will be at the Vegas Show this weekend. Hope all turns out well...!!!
> *


hey whats up man.. how is it going


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Greg....Everything is firme. We will be in Vegas on the 9th, but after that we will let you all know when it's on again. We have worked a few thing out and hopefully it doesn't get ruined.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

HEY RUBEN I SEEN YOUR RIDE LAST NIGHT DAMN BRO IT'S COMING OUT CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Oct 5 2005, 11:29 AM~3947302
> *HEY RUBEN I SEEN YOUR RIDE LAST NIGHT DAMN BRO IT'S COMING OUT CLEAN :thumbsup:
> *


I am supposed to go see it today...!!! The color is ....well you saw it...!!!! How are the graphics coming out?


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

graphics are looking good


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Rob...I'll be there today...!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We recieved a call from The Owner of the Hacienda Mart who was very upset that his parking lot was left full of trash and burn out marks this weekend. We informed him that *Epics was not at the Hacienda Mart this weekend *and did not have a cruise night. I hope the riders that are showing up will pick up after themselves because we are not there to do it. We have informed the Owner that we will not be back for a few weeks. He has said if there are any more incidents, he will take it up with the local authorities. 

He has good reason to be upset. When *The Epics Car Club is there, we make sure we pick up all trash and try to keep things orderly. We can't leave when the sherrif shows up and ask's the crowd to disburse. We tell the Sherrif we need to keep the area clean and they are cool with it.*

We are looking forward to being back at the Hacienda Mart, but we need to keep cooperating with the Law and The Owner. We will keep all the riders informed as to when we will be back.....!!!! 

Stay Tuned.......................................................................


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

man cant these people get it in there heads not to be messing around.. hey raidernation maybe we should take some q-tips for these youngsters to clean there pinches ears


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 5 2005, 12:18 PM~3947722
> *man cant these people get it in there heads not to be messing around.. hey raidernation maybe we should take some q-tips for these youngsters to clean there pinches ears
> *


Que No? Why can't they all just...............listen...??? We'll be back soon and all will be well...!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i say wait till epics brings it back til we cruise that spot, outta respect for the owner and out of repsect for epics cuz its making them look bad. i think its best if we all do not show up at the hacienda mart until further notice by those of whome kept things orderly, epics. 

i think that goes for me and well as my club hopefully.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Oct 5 2005, 08:05 PM~3947595
> *We recieved a call from The Owner of the Hacienda Mart who was very upset that his parking lot was left full of trash and burn out marks this weekend. We informed him that Epics was not at the Hacienda Mart this weekend and did not have a cruise night. I hope the riders that are showing up will pick up after themselves because we are not there to do it. We have informed the Owner that we will not be back for a few weeks. He has said if there are any more incidents, he will take it up with the local authorities.
> 
> He has good reason to be upset. When The Epics Car Club is there, we make sure we pick up all trash and try to keep things orderly. We can't leave when the sherrif shows up and ask's the crowd to disburse. We tell the Sherrif we need to keep the area clean and they are cool with it.
> ...


i think a new spot would be gladly appreciated.

from what it sounds like is that spot is alread burnt down.
cops are gonna end up shutin the spot down for good.
due to people burning out and leaving trash.


it might be better to find a new spot and start fresh.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## c-cash (Sep 26, 2005)

what it do!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Everyone is welcome to cruise where they want. We will be back soon at Hacienda Mart and we'll have the full cooperation of the Owner and the Sherrif. We hope to make it an even better spot as long as everyone cooperates. We will do our part and hopefully all the riders help.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 5 2005, 04:21 PM~3948659
> *i think a new spot would be gladly appreciated.
> 
> from what it sounds like is that spot is alread burnt down.
> ...


what up angelo! ya homie i think you right this spot was hella cool good spot to go kick it with the homie but back to crenshaw


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: EPICS GETTIN SOME FAME UP IN THIS MONTH'S LOCOMPANY MAGAZINE...THE HOMIES WERE AT CHICANO PARK... REPESENTING!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL UP INYA (Sep 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Good shots Blue...!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats Up Paul. You guys going to Vegas?


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WUD UP TO ALL MY FELLOW EPICS MEMBERS...HERES A RUTHLESS FLICK OF ME HOLDIN IT DOWN AT DUKES BURGERS SATURDAY NIGHT, WHILE ALL YOU LOKOS WERE AT LAS VEGAS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Did the King of the Mart hop happen, who was crowned the King...????


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

I am not sure yet Alex....we haven't got any feedback...!!! I hope all went okay. The last weekend, we got blamed for the trash. We will find out today!!!


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

I want to apologize that the Hop Off didn't happen on the scheduled date. I had an unexpected death in the family and was unable to make it happen. I will be rescheduling! I have that trophy that I want to see someone win! I'll keep everyone posted as to the new date. So sorry to all those who came out and I hope to see you back again on the new date! (This time I'll make it a date Epics can join us too)


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey James sorry to hear about the lost. May God grant your family peace. If there is anything Gangs To Grace can do let me know........

Alex


----------



## joynoon (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Alex

Get the word out for me that my Cadillac is for sale.
80 Cadillac - Brand new paint - Light Yellow - 14" White & Silver Rims
$2000 OBO

Most of you guys have seen it at the Hacienda Mart. I will post a picture up sometime tomorrow for anyone who hasn't seen it. I'm trying to get this $$ together to pay for my Father's funeral. 

Thanks again!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

OK James, If there is anything we can do let me know.....

I will keep you and your family in prayer...... I know how it feels to loose your dad, I lost mine a few years back, he's the one that taught me all about cars...... I miss him alot........

God Bless


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

James, I am very sorry to hear of your loss. Our prayers are with you and your family. We will see if anyone is interested in the Cadi to help you out. Check back with us later...!!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Ruben have you seen your ride bro it looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

when is this happening again i want to get back into things being stuck in the pad is drriving me crazy :angry:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Oct 11 2005, 08:38 PM~3985108
> *Hey Ruben have you seen your ride bro it looks clean :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Rob. I was there yesterday. It is coming along just the way I wanted it. We may add a few things here and there. He is going to color sand and buff today...!!! :biggrin: Shit should look like it is wet...!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sorry to hear that i send my condoiences


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

What up Blue!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up homies.. Hey mr raidernation whats cracking.. did you get ahold of polo?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up homie....nah I havent called him yet. I am waiting for my car to come out so I can take it to him. You know they always say they need to see it before they give you a price, even though they know exactly what it looks like...!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hahaha yeah they say that because they want to see your ass and see if you look like if you have money and shit.. thats why I always go with chanclas


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 14 2005, 01:44 PM~4001548
> *hahaha yeah they say that because they want to see your ass and see if you look like if you have money and shit.. thats why I always go with chanclas
> *


I guess I should go with a blanket wrapped around me, barefoot, pushing a shopping cart full of botes...!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hahaha maybe that would work.. If you need any sounds homie let me know Ill give you good prices :0)


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 14 2005, 01:52 PM~4001603
> *hahaha maybe that would work.. If you need any sounds homie let me know Ill give you good prices :0)
> *


I need to add BASS. I have a good unit there and components, just no BASS!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I can do that.. just let me know what you want and Ill give it to you wolesale cost.. my cost :0) do you have a amp?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Oct 13 2005, 09:42 AM~3993077
> *What up Blue!!!!
> *


whats up homez?
i didnn't know gangs to grace was today, i thought it was this sunday!!!!!  
i wouldn't have crashed out afterwork and i would of rolled down...


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHATS UP HOMIES RAIDERNATION THIS IS BIG ROB EX MEMBER FROM MILLENIUM NOW STARTED A NEW CLUB READY TO HIT THE STREET 16 MEMBERS AND STILL GROWING THE NAME IS L.A FINEST CAR CLUB YOUST WONDERING IF WE CAN ROLL OVER TO YOUR SPOT I SEEND YOU AT VEGAS SHOW IT WAS GOOD SHOW SO TALK TO YOU LATER FROM BIG ROB PRESIDENT OF L.A FINEST CC SALUDOS A EPICS CC


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

WUTTS UP WITH THIS SPOT IS IT STILL HAPPENING OR NOT JUST ASKIN GET AT ME WITH 411 ...


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 17 2005, 08:26 AM~4015229
> *WHATS UP HOMIES RAIDERNATION THIS IS BIG ROB EX MEMBER FROM MILLENIUM NOW STARTED A NEW CLUB READY TO HIT THE STREET 16 MEMBERS AND STILL GROWING THE NAME IS L.A FINEST CAR CLUB YOUST WONDERING IF WE CAN ROLL OVER TO YOUR SPOT I SEEND YOU AT VEGAS SHOW IT WAS GOOD SHOW SO TALK TO YOU LATER FROM BIG ROB PRESIDENT OF L.A FINEST CC SALUDOS A EPICS CC
> *


Whats up Big Rob. So when did you start L.A.'s Finest? Sounds firme. We will probably be back at the spot real soon. I don't have an exact date yet. The weather has been bad so it may be very slow. We rolled by this past weeken and it was dead. I will keep you posted.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

I STARTED IT AFTER VEGAS THAT WAS THE LAST TIME WITH THE HOMIES FROM MILLENIUM CC HERE IS ARE PLAQUE UNDERCONSTRUCTION HOPE YOU LIKE IT HOMIES FROM 818 OBC HOOK IT UP AS SOON YOU HAVE ANYTHING GOING ON HIT ME UP HOMIE


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 18 2005, 12:07 PM~4023868
> *I STARTED IT AFTER VEGAS THAT WAS THE LAST TIME WITH THE HOMIES  FROM MILLENIUM CC HERE IS ARE PLAQUE UNDERCONSTRUCTION  HOPE YOU LIKE IT HOMIES FROM 818 OBC HOOK IT UP AS SOON YOU HAVE ANYTHING GOING ON HIT ME UP HOMIE
> *


It looks good Rob. Is millemeum still up? Or did you all go to L.A.'s Finest?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

MILLENIUM IS STILL OUT THERE STRONG AND READY TO HIT THE PICNICS


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 18 2005, 12:39 PM~4024049
> *MILLENIUM IS STILL OUT THERE STRONG AND READY TO HIT THE PICNICS
> *


Thats Firme. Hope to see you all out at Hacienda when we are back.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY BIG ROB, I HAD A DESIGN VERY SIMILAR TO THE 1 YOUR SHOWING. I HITN U UP IN THE 4 SALE YESTERDAY. GETB @ ME. I HAVE A LITTLE DIFFERENT IDEA FOR YOUR L.A. IT HAS A LITTLE TWIST BUT YOURS IS DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  
whats up everybody, i am sad and angry at the same time....me and my pride & joy , got in a car accident early this morning on the 605 going north...here are the devastating pictures... it hurts for me to even post these pictures up......

damn homes, it's a messed up feeling to go see your ride all jacked up!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 23 2005, 07:48 PM~4058130
> *  :angry:    :angry:    :angry:    :angry:    :angry:    :angry:
> whats up everybody, i am sad and angry at the same time....me and my pride & joy , got in a car accident early this morning on the 605 going north...here are the devastating pictures... it hurts for me to even post these pictures up......
> 
> ...


Damn bro.............sorry to hear about that. You ok? I take it the traffic braked real fast  I feel your pain, I was in your shoes a lil over a year ago. Just roll with it and you'll come out better than before.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey homez...but i keep saying to myself, "you can't keep a good man down!!!"  
here is a flick of my car today, this part of the car did not get damaged...
the byrd will be back in action one day...........


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0 Damm that's messed up!! :0 

I guess the Byrd, is going to get some new paint and fixings....

Can't wait to see what you come up with!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2005, 08:58 PM~4058205
> *Damn bro.............sorry to hear about that. You ok? I take it the traffic braked real fast   I feel your pain, I was in your shoes a lil over a year ago. Just roll with it and you'll come out better than before.
> *


at least i don't feel alone out there homez.........my back hurts me..i'm going to the doctor tommorow... how it went down was basically there was this 4x4 truck in front of me and he made a quick sharp left, no blinker no nothing, but soon as he turned there was a stalled car in front of me and i tried to stop and turn left, but it didn't turn out as planned... i ended up doing a 180 on the freeway... 

at first, i was like, no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
then i said, ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!! my back!!!!!!!!!!
and then back to no!!!!!!!! my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 23 2005, 09:08 PM~4058282
> *:0 Damm that's messed up!! :0
> 
> I guess the Byrd, is going to get some new paint and fixings....
> ...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 23 2005, 08:12 PM~4058312
> *at least i don't feel alone out there homez.........my back hurts me..i'm going to the doctor tommorow... how it went down was basically there was this 4x4 truck in front of me and he made a quick sharp left, no blinker no nothing, but soon as he turned there was a stalled car in front of me and i tried to stop and turn left, but it didn't turn out as planned... i ended up doing a 180 on the freeway...
> 
> at first, i was like, no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Thats kinda funny and sad at the same time. Take it easy on the back, and look into getting a good colli$ion lawyer. I'm sure the insurance company won't trip cause it was a stalled car. Did anyone in that car get hurt? Just come back harder for round two.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Byrd I'll drop a prayer for your physical healing.....


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

YO SORRY TO SEE YO RIDE ALL BANGED UP
VISIT MY SITEN POST A PIC OF WHEN IT WAS FRESH TA DEF
IF YOU R INTERESTED


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2005, 09:17 PM~4058344
> *Thats kinda funny and sad at the same time. Take it easy on the back, and look into getting a good colli$ion lawyer. I'm sure the insurance company won't trip cause it was a stalled car. Did anyone in that car get hurt? Just come back harder for round two.
> *



naw homez, no one was hurt or injured, it was just me and the dude that i hit....
but yeah bro, it's on for round two!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

the chp's came and treated me not so fairly cuz i was rollin hard... 
here is a picture of the scene last night of me and the chp's on the side of the freeway.........checking me, to see if i was drinking, he gave me the whole nine yards (flashlight to the eyes), checking for warrents.. but i was ligit so everything was alright.....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 23 2005, 09:27 PM~4058437
> *Hey Byrd I'll drop a prayer for your physical healing.....
> *


  thank you brother i appeciate that bro...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 23 2005, 08:48 PM~4058130
> *  :angry:    :angry:    :angry:    :angry:    :angry:    :angry:
> whats up everybody, i am sad and angry at the same time....me and my pride & joy , got in a car accident early this morning on the 605 going north...here are the devastating pictures... it hurts for me to even post these pictures up......
> 
> ...


sucks that your car got hit homie, take off your wheels and throw 'em on that lincoln
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THATS EXACTLY WHAT I'M GOING TO DO TOMMOROW...... :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 23 2005, 09:52 PM~4058622
> *THATS EXACTLY WHAT I'M GOING TO DO TOMMOROW...... :biggrin:
> *


     you shoulda done that a long time ago :banghead: :twak: :twak:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Blue Lincoln just don't have that ring like BlueByrd :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: adios bluebyrd...... the bad boy is on it's way to the body shop today !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY HOMIE YOU CAR LOOKS NICE COMPARED TO MINE! I CRASHED ON THE 60 GOIN 70. STR8 FUCKED MY SHIT UP N MYB TRUNK CAUGHT ON FIRE! GOOD LUCK.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

sorry to hear about that shit bluebyrd shit i went through the same thing with my regal homie, smashed my front end up kinna like that but mine was more pushed in. it took a year to get fixed cuz i didnt have a the funs but it makes you appreciate your car more when it does come out


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry about the bird, but that only means one thing put it in the shop and spray some CANDY paint on that bad boy.


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Know Candy paint the bluebyrd.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 24 2005, 11:28 PM~4065634
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  adios bluebyrd...... the bad boy is on it's way to the body shop today !!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



a hommie see the bright side u ok and car is still fixable in some casses it dont work dat way this was my monte a few years ago that was crazy and i brought it back when everyone said 2 junk it stay up hommie...  

FROM DA FRAME UP HOMMIE ....I WAS ROLLIN DA STREETS OF PASADENA GOT HIT BY A (77) ~4~ DOOR CADDY GOING LIKE 65-70 IN DA CALLES ... 

BEFORE & AFTER AND ITS ALL GOOD .....''NOTHING BUT TROUBLE''


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 25 2005, 11:16 PM~4072980
> *a hommie see the bright side u ok and car is still fixable in some casses it dont work dat way this was my monte a few years ago that was crazy and i brought it back when everyone said 2 junk it stay up hommie...
> 
> FROM DA FRAME UP HOMMIE ....I WAS ROLLIN DA STREETS OF PASADENA GOT HIT BY A (77) ~4~ DOOR CADDY GOING LIKE 65-70 IN DA CALLES ...
> ...


Damn...........thats a bigger comeback than my caddy :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 26 2005, 12:16 AM~4072980
> *a hommie see the bright side u ok and car is still fixable in some casses it dont work dat way this was my monte a few years ago that was crazy and i brought it back when everyone said 2 junk it stay up hommie...
> 
> FROM DA FRAME UP HOMMIE ....I WAS ROLLIN DA STREETS OF PASADENA GOT HIT BY A (77) ~4~ DOOR CADDY GOING LIKE 65-70 IN DA CALLES ...
> ...


COOL HOMEZ..... THANKS LOKO...THE ADJUSTER SAID THE DAMAGES ARE WORTH MORE THAN THE CAR, THEREFOR THEY ARE CALLING IT A "LOSS/TOTALED"...I'M NOT TOO SURE WHAT I'M GOING TO DO...IF WORSE COMES TO WORSE, I'LL GET THE FERIA FROM THE INSURANCE COMPANY AND START WORKING ON MY BABY LINCOLN.. MOST LIKELY I'LL KEEP MY BYRD AND BRING IT BACK TO LIFE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHERE WOULD I BE WITHOUT THE BYRD HOMEZ...... AFTER ALL, I AM THE "BYRDMAN"....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 26 2005, 01:30 AM~4073198
> *WHERE WOULD I BE WITHOUT THE BYRD HOMEZ...... AFTER ALL, I AM THE "BYRDMAN"....
> *


THATS ME YESTERDAY, WITH OUT THE BYRD.. IT'S JUST NOT THE SAME.........


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

yo it's the byrdman and big rich holdin it down at byrdmans house!!!!! :biggrin: 
wud up raidernation????


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

What up Blue...???


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 26 2005, 01:18 AM~4073182
> *COOL HOMEZ..... THANKS LOKO...THE ADJUSTER SAID THE DAMAGES ARE WORTH MORE THAN THE CAR, THEREFOR THEY ARE CALLING IT A "LOSS/TOTALED"...I'M NOT TOO SURE WHAT I'M GOING TO DO...IF WORSE COMES TO WORSE, I'LL GET THE FERIA FROM THE INSURANCE COMPANY AND START WORKING ON MY BABY LINCOLN.. MOST LIKELY I'LL KEEP MY BYRD AND BRING IT BACK TO LIFE!!! :biggrin:
> *



SAME SHIT HAPPENED 2 ME I JUST FIXED IT MYSELF THATS WUTT HAPPENS WHEN U HAVE LOVE 4 DA CAR HOMMIE WISH U LUCK ...AND STAY UP !!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: CHECK OUT WHAT I LEARNED HOW TO DO IN CLASS TODAY... ALL OF THESE PICTURES WERE BLACK & WHITE...AND I GAVE IT SOME STYLE HOMEZ......................EPICS STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 26 2005, 01:06 AM~4073155
> *Damn...........thats a bigger comeback than my caddy  :0
> *



IT WAS A LIL BIGGER I SEEN UR LAC CLEAN RIDE HOMMIE ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Oct 26 2005, 11:34 PM~4080253
> *SAME SHIT HAPPENED 2 ME I JUST FIXED IT MYSELF THATS WUTT HAPPENS WHEN U HAVE LOVE 4 DA CAR HOMMIE WISH U LUCK ...AND STAY UP !!!!
> *


YOUR RIGHT BROTHER...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Oct 26 2005, 02:39 PM~4076549
> *What up Blue...???
> *


HEY RAIDERNATION, I SEEN YO RIDE AT DA SHOP TODAY...IT'S LOOKIN FIRME !!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Get down Byrd Man


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Well it is finally official. The Hacienda mart is shut down ...By the Sherriff.... for good...!!! It seems they have sent a task force out on Sunday night to close it down. They have cited the reason being is there is no control over the event. It has been declared a public nuisance and they will issue citations to all that show up. 

It's a shame that all the hard work we put into it has completely gone down the drain because of few people. Epics Car Club would like to thank all the Clubs and Riders for making the Hacienda Mart a Firme Spot to Cruise at. We had alot of fun just kicking it with all of you and we hope we can find another location soon.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

People still showed up after you ask for people to stay away for a while to make things right......

That Sucks, people just don't understand what goes into setting things like that up.....

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 27 2005, 07:35 AM~4081326
> *People still showed up after you ask for people to stay away for a while  to make things right......
> 
> That Sucks, people just don't understand what goes into setting things like that up.....
> ...


Yeah thats the truth. It would have been good if people would have just stayed away. But, oh well. We'll just have to look forward to a new spot and hope we can have people cooperate and not ruin it for the rest of us. Big Ups to all the Clubs and Riders that were down with us and made it happen...!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Oct 27 2005, 09:27 AM~4081721
> *Yeah thats the truth. It would have been good if people would have just stayed away. But, oh well. We'll just have to look forward to a new spot and hope we can have people cooperate and not ruin it for the rest of us. Big Ups to all the Clubs and Riders that were down with us and made it happen...!!!
> *



well put it this way where ever you go theres always gonna be shit thats life
we all cant stop the world :guns: :worship:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

wow....we got a "queen of lowriding"........ not talking shit..and don't take it the wrong way.....but those are big shoes to fill and a big name to wear......heheheheh 

anyways..welcome to LIL


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Oct 27 2005, 09:20 AM~4082124
> *well put it this way where ever you go theres always  gonna be shit thats life
> we all cant stop the world :guns:  :worship:
> *


We can't change it, but we can try to control the immediate surroundings. We just need a little help from all.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> wow....we got a "queen of lowriding"........ not talking shit..and don't take it the wrong way.....but those are big shoes to fill and a big name to wear......heheheheh
> 
> anyways..welcome to LIL
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> > wow....we got a "queen of lowriding"........ not talking shit..and don't take it the wrong way.....but those are big shoes to fill and a big name to wear......heheheheh
> >
> > anyways..welcome to LIL
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Oct 27 2005, 11:20 AM~4082124
> *well put it this way where ever you go theres always  gonna be shit thats life
> we all cant stop the world :guns:  :worship:
> *


thats veru true but what people dont understand theres always respect and alot of these idiots dont have any..................big ups to epics for holding it down and trying there hardest to make a cool spot to kick it thanks for the invites and i hope we get another spot like the one you made.............. uffin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Gracias Goodtimer....We appreciate you guys coming out. We got to find a new spot so we can all kick it and have a good time just cruising...!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

here goes one picture i was able to get of my car out there to bad this will be the last picture of cars being there :tears:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Rick. Yeah, that is too bad. Lets hope we find a new spot soon...!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

qvo le rub, sorry to here the misery yeah we'll find a spot soon hopefully


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 28 2005, 01:28 PM~4089832
> *qvo le rub, sorry to here the misery yeah we'll find a spot soon hopefully
> *


Whats up Rick. It's a damn shame isn't it? Well, all we can do is hope to find a spot where all will respect and just enjoy...!!! Hope to see you and the rest of the Family at an event soon...!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Oct 28 2005, 07:17 AM~4086994
> *Gracias Goodtimer....We appreciate you guys coming out. We got to find a new spot so we can all kick it and have a good time just cruising...!!!
> *


ya sabes homie hit me up hopefully well see each other at another elysion event


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN ......EPICS STYLE!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THE EPICS CAR OF THE WEEK IS LIL ROBS O.G LINCOLN MARK V......CHECK IT OUT HOMES!!!!! :biggrin: THIS BAD BOYS NAME IS CALLED "BIG STUFF"


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS AT OLDIES CAR SHOW..........


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ME AND LIL ROB CHILLEN IN "BIG STUFF" :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

BIRDMAN WITH A FRO PICTURE!!!!! AND BIRD LOCO WITH KERMIT PICTURE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Bird Man?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Nov 2 2005, 11:38 AM~4121485
> *Whats up Bird Man?
> *


whats up raidernation.....I just got back form washing my lincoln.... i talked to the insurance company and they will give me 12OO to fix my car...the dude at my body shop said he will work sonething out..........so it's all good homez......... :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Is that spot gonna happen again or what? :dunno:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 3 2005, 10:10 AM~4128239
> *Is that spot gonna happen again or what? :dunno:
> *


Hey Fried Chicken Eater,

The spot has been burned. Too much nonsense and people not cleaning up after themselves. The Sherriff got too many complaints from the land owner and decided to send a enforcment team out to shut it down. It's a shame because that was a bad ass spot...!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey everyone, Don't forget about Dukes Cruise Night on November 12th. They have tickets on sale for their New Years Bash...!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 3 2005, 12:10 PM~4128239
> *Is that spot gonna happen again or what? :dunno:
> *


QUE ONDA POLLO ASADA WAS CRACKIN HOMIE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ISNT IT POLLO FRITO???????


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Nov 3 2005, 10:36 AM~4128405
> *Hey Fried Chicken Eater,
> 
> The spot has been burned. Too much nonsense and people not cleaning up after themselves. The Sherriff got too many complaints from the land owner and decided to send a enforcment team out to shut it down. It's a shame because that was a bad ass spot...!!!
> *


Knuckle heads suck :thumbsdown: I even had some of law school homies come down one night and they were loving it................I hope you guys get something going. It takes two months for the knuckle heads with no cars to find out, maybe get a spot going for a minute, and then change it before it gets burned. It'll confuse them suchaz. :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 4 2005, 08:08 AM~4135772
> *QUE ONDA POLLO ASADA WAS CRACKIN HOMIE
> *


hahaha..........not much homie..........how things your way?


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 5 2005, 08:18 AM~4142597
> *hahaha..........not much homie..........how things your way?
> *


cool homie you coming to the goodtimes lil sho wat garvanza park? if so hit me up homie ill be out in your area we could roll


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 5 2005, 12:35 PM~4143816
> *cool homie you coming to the goodtimes lil sho wat garvanza park? if so hit me up homie ill be out in your area we could roll
> *


I appreciate the offer homie. Sucks I gotta study today :angry: I'll see if I can swing something and make it out there.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 6 2005, 04:48 AM~4147589
> *I appreciate the offer homie. Sucks I gotta study today  :angry: I'll see if I can swing something and make it out there.
> *


pm


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I've heard rumors of a new spot!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can't Wait!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

were in PUENTE?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We are in talks with a new land owner for another location in Baldwin Park. We will only be able to use it once a month. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

cool!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THATS RIGHT RAIDER NATION ITS ON JUST GIVE ME THE WORD


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Nov 14 2005, 07:30 AM~4201498
> *We are in talks with a new land owner for another location in Baldwin Park. We will only be able to use it once a month. I will keep you all posted.
> *


thats what im talking about.. whats up homie... que hay de nuevo.. did you give that guy a call about the interior???


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 14 2005, 04:42 PM~4205377
> *thats what im talking about.. whats up homie... que hay de nuevo.. did you give that guy a call about the interior???
> *


Whats up Greg? I havent given him a call yet because my Cadi is still in the shop getting the final details done. As soon as it is out, I will call him and see whats up.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Ruben, some pizza is sounding real good!!!  

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 15 2005, 06:34 AM~4208484
> *Hey Ruben, some pizza is sounding real good!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


And it's all you can eat...!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

All you can eat, that my kind of place!! You know where me and Joe will be!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 16 2005, 06:36 AM~4215904
> *All you can eat, that my kind of place!!  You know where me and Joe will be!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I will let you know when...!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 
A COUPLE OF FLICKS OF EPICS AT EATZA PIZZA.... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS AT DUKES BURGERS!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

BIG RICH EPICS S.G.V AND BIG MAN EPICS L.A ........... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: EPICS AT KING TORTA!!!!
DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS NIGHT OUT AT GOLF LAND!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

LOOK AT BIG JOE GETTIN "CRUNK" AT GOLF LAND HOMEZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

HERES A HIGHLAND PARK FLICK FROM A FEW WEEKS AGO..... :biggrin: BIRDMANS LINCOLN PARKED NEXT TO SMILEYS CADDY.......


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

A FEW FLICKS OF ME AND MY BABY............ :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

A FEW FLICKS OF ME AND MY BABY............ :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

A FEW FLICKS OF ME AND MY BABY....... :biggrin: ... BIG STUFF'S LIL BROTHER....


----------



## BIG MIKE CEN CALI (Sep 22, 2005)

nice rides epic :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Bird. Lets see where we go next week. Who won the round of golf with your group?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Who's going to Corkey's on Friday? Epics will be there...!!! The food and the prices are great. Good music too...!!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Nov 23 2005, 08:46 AM~4261804
> *Who's going to Corkey's on Friday? Epics will be there...!!! The food and the prices are great. Good music too...!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EPICS


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Dec 8 2005, 01:02 PM~4365255
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EPICS
> *


Merry Christmas To you 2 Queenie...!!!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

you guys got pics of that kermit geting served by wild fantasies monte carlo?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0 


I'm ready for PIZZA, PIZZA, PIZZA

Did I mention PIZZA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

